# Perma Bulk



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So now the 10 week comp is finally over and the winner declared, I thought it about time to start my new journal.

Current:

Weight: 60.2kg

BF: 12.8%

Height: 5'8"

Squat: 92.5kg 3x5

Deadlift: 125kg 3x5

Bench: 65kg 3x5

Aiming to get to about 76kg fairly lean by March for my 30th, which if I push hard should be achievable.

Currently on 500mg WC Tritest p/w and 40mg Blue Heart Dbol p/d split dosed morning and night to help minimise appetite suppression. Will be looking into other compounds later down the line for a few blasts.

I started out sometime last year looking like a famine victim at 50kg:



Then at the start of the 10 week challenge was about 54-55kg (had been up to 58kg after last years bulk but dropped most of the weight over winter as life got in the way of things)



As at the beginning of this week am about 60kg



I usually run a PPL routine and sometimes go back to a starting strength routine for a few weeks blast. Start a new job in a few weeks time so will be able to go back to working out first thing in the morning and now the weather has cooled down a bit should be able to hits my dietary targets as shown below:



Thinking of maybe looking at some oxys in about november, depending on holiday plans that have yet to be made, plus random other compounds on top of the test to see what they do  Any and all advice welcome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

good luck mate


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Good Luck :thumbup1:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

You should get in contact with rick hall mate, he specialises in sticking on weight with ectomorphs.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck mate.

Not a big fan of milk tbh u can get big without it everything else looks tip top though!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> good luck mate





k8tjane said:


> Good Luck :thumbup1:





Sambuca said:


> good luck mate.
> 
> Not a big fan of milk tbh u can get big without it everything else looks tip top though!


Cheers all :thumb:

I do like my milk and I don't put much fat on so all is good. Can fit at least half a pint on top of a meal when I can't eat anymore as well 



marknorthumbria said:


> You should get in contact with rick hall mate, he specialises in sticking on weight with ectomorphs.


Got details?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> You should get in contact with rick hall mate, he specialises in sticking on weight with ectomorphs.


Whos Rick Hall?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Search rick on facebook or twitter mate, I think he's quicker back on twitter rather than facebook but is on both.

Say I've pointed you his way for some MASS!

You won't regret taking his services tbf


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers all :thumb:
> 
> I do like my milk and I don't put much fat on so all is good. Can fit at least half a pint on top of a meal when I can't eat anymore as well
> 
> Got details?


Rick Hall u can catch him on facebook or twitter.

man behind protein discount card


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Search rick on facebook or twitter mate, I think he's quicker back on twitter rather than facebook but is on both.
> 
> Say I've pointed you his way for some MASS!
> 
> You won't regret taking his services tbf


think queenie won some free training off him this week


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just seen him on google, looks bloody cheap 90 quid for 3 months fair one


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Facebook link for anyone else looking for him:

https://www.facebook.com/Rickwilliamhall


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Good stuff. Subd


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Good stuff mate. I know what it's like being that skinny guy :laugh:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You getting on it then mate?

With big Rickardo ?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> You getting on it then mate?
> 
> With big Rickardo ?


Gonna have a chat with him, see if we can't sort something out. From his site it looks a little cookie cutter, but will see what he has to say about things.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Subbed mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Subbed mate! :thumbup1:


Cheers rusty nuts


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers rusty nuts


No problem ya milk lover.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just remembered that my epic order from TPW arrives tomorrow. £150 well spent


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

subbed mate, youve proven to yourself leading upto, and during the 10 week comp that you can put the weight on, just carry on what youve been doing and you will smash it, no doubt about it :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> subbed mate, youve proven to yourself leading upto, and during the 10 week comp that you can put the weight on, just carry on what youve been doing and you will smash it, no doubt about it :beer:


Cheers mate, gonna put my all into it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck Barny


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

@B4PJS you look a lot healthier with the weight you've added mate. Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> @B4PJS you look a lot healthier with the weight you've added mate. Well done :thumbup1:


Only found that other picture the other week. Gave me a shock to see how skinny I was!


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Difference is superb mate.

Keep up the good work and look forward to your progress.

Well done


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

looking forward to this mate, what supps you running?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo...I haven't seen that first piccie before...WHAT a difference to the latest one.....berluddie well done..I didn't realise.....noice one...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice delivery from @TheProteinWorks that was waiting for me when I got home


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> looking forward to this mate, what supps you running?


aas are mentioned in first post. Test and dbol for now


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Ullo...I haven't seen that first piccie before...WHAT a difference to the latest one.....berluddie well done..I didn't realise.....noice one...


Cheers flubsie, yes I was a famine victim in a previous life. Not no more though!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers [Redacted]ie, yes I was a famine victim in a previous life. Not no more though!


no, I can see that....good job done...


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> aas are mentioned in first post. Test and dbol for now


ah sweet, think your gonna have some fun with that cycle


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Nice delivery from @TheProteinWorks that was waiting for me when I got home
> 
> View attachment 134547


So you're the one keeping em in business :whistling:

Lol jk jk, I get most of my stuff from them, don't think Iv spent that much in one go though! Should keep you going a while!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> So you're the one keeping em in business :whistling:
> 
> Lol jk jk, I get most of my stuff from them, don't think Iv spent that much in one go though! Should keep you going a while!


The wifes diet whey and greens added a bit to it, but yeah, I do spend a fair bit with them, and if the pancake mixture is good then a massive order is going through for that!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good luck with your new journal, Barney.

Your goals should easily be surpassed by March:thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just finishing up my morning shake before hitting the deadlifts. Slightly bastardised version of @Ginger Bens idea in my last journal:

500ml full fat milk

100g fine oats

50g TPW Cherry Bakewell Whey 80

spoonful pb

l-leaucine

l-glutamine

creatine

Washed down 30mg dbol, 1mg anastrozole and a mint oil capsule. Need to jab my ass, move some stuff from the gym and get cracking


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

7 months to gain 16kg and stay lean, I personally think it'll be a challenge!

I'm in for the ride


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> 7 months to gain 16kg and stay lean, I personally think it'll be a challenge!
> 
> I'm in for the ride


What sort of fun is life without a bit of a challenge?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sh!t mate at the beginning my dog weighed more than you :lol: you did wicked during the 10 week comp and im sure before long you'll be looking 'hench bruv' haha :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Deadlifts:

10x60kg

5x80kg

5x100kg

5x130kg PB - vid to follow - nearly threw up during that set!

Shrugs, calf raises.

Fecked!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Deadlift video:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Sh!t mate at the beginning my dog weighed more than you :lol: you did wicked during the 10 week comp and im sure before long you'll be looking 'hench bruv' haha :thumbup1:


 :lol:

A wet paper bag probably weighed more than me mate!

Will be propa hench bruv, innit blud, ya getz me!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Post workout nutrition, TPW choc caramel chunk protein cookie


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> :lol:
> 
> A wet paper bag probably weighed more than me mate!
> 
> Will be propa hench bruv, innit blud, ya getz me!


I get ya fam ! Your gonna get 'dem gainz' :lol:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 134533


How much do you deviate from this with other foods, or are you just eating this menu day in day out?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> How much do you deviate from this with other foods, or are you just eating this menu day in day out?


Weekends it will differ fairly majorly, but during the week it is pretty much the same day in day out. haven't had eggs in the morning for quite a while though. Gonna have a bit of a restructure when I start my new job as working hours are different and need to see what there is to eat in the local area for lunch.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good vid mate. You've really got some form there now. Looking toned my man:thumb:

I also like the levitating bicycle trick in the corner.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Subbed!  And good call for the Super greens for your wife, I really rate the stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you go with that hardgainer dude in the end mate


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Did you go with that hardgainer dude in the end mate


Not yet, still waiting on hearing back from him. Will update if there is any movement on this


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Deadlifts:
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> ...


Well done on the PB Barney and great vid to follow ... you are progressing incredibly well


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Subbed!  And good call for the Super greens for your wife, I really rate the stuff! :thumb:


check for "udo's choice beyond greens" I use alot of green shakes and bar poliquin primal greens it is one of the tops in regards to its extract profile and price


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Deadlift video:


do you train in your spare room like pal? i wish i could afford to kit out my place properly but dont have the space, or want to put ££££ into it at this point in my life when gyms only down the road.

heres some deadlift ideas if you ever wanted to deviate away from the standard DL,

google Speed deadlifts and Snatch grip deadlifts.

i never do normal DL's anymoer, the two above work for me well


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> do you train in your spare room like pal? i wish i could afford to kit out my place properly but dont have the space, or want to put ££££ into it at this point in my life when gyms only down the road.
> 
> heres some deadlift ideas if you ever wanted to deviate away from the standard DL,
> 
> ...


My house has a converted garage which me and the wife have as "The Gym". Ends up being a bit of a dumping room most of the time though!

Luckily have been able to afford to kit it out quite nicely with oly bar, bench and Bodymax CF415 squat rack. Not actually sure where the closest gym is, but maybe in a few years will open one just down the road if I can save up enough for the deposit on a place that has been empty for about 4 years so far 

I know I have so much more that I can get from the deadlifts yet so gonna stay with them for a while before changing it up  Might have to create a lifting platform though to save the flooring from being destroyed


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Well done on the PB Barney and great vid to follow ... you are progressing incredibly well


Cheers mate, a lot of the time I am my own worst enemy, especially with eating. Take today for example, went to a wedding reception last night and woke up feeling a bit sh1t. Am still sat in bed a couple of hours later and haven't had anything to eat, just a cup of coffee. Protein pancakes for lunch in a bit though so not all is lost.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers mate, a lot of the time I am my own worst enemy, especially with eating. Take today for example, went to a wedding reception last night and woke up feeling a bit sh1t. Am still sat in bed a couple of hours later and haven't had anything to eat, just a cup of coffee. Protein pancakes for lunch in a bit though so not all is lost.


Don't get too hung up it ... life does get in the way sometimes and you just have to accommodate ... you can catch up on food intake over the rest of today, and if you are like me you don't have a great appetite to start with anyway which can make life difficult!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Don't get too hung up it ... life does get in the way sometimes and you just have to accommodate ... you can catch up on food intake over the rest of today, and if you are like me you don't have a great appetite to start with anyway which can make life difficult!


I just do my best really. It just annoys me momentarily sometimes in thinking that gains could be better than they are. I am only just starting to feel hungry now so might go grab a protein cookie to tide me over till wifey gets up  I Love weightlifting, it is the eating that annoys me! But I have my goals and I want to get as close as possible to them. So 6 months of permanently thinking about food is a small price to pay I guess...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I know the score, Barney. Balancing the training and eating together with living your life as you need to isn't easy sometimes.

Add work, your time with your wife and social events and you just have to juggle things around.

Unless you're a complete loner with no discernable life, you cannot spend all your time in the gym.

You're getting results and reaching your goals.

There are so many casualties of bodybuilding who try to devote all their time to it, some notably on this site recently.

You train very hard and are committed. And it is frustrating sometimes if a sudden occurence gets in the way.

You'll easily catch up:thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers loz, your words of encouragement are greatly appreciated :thumbup1:

Feeling a bit sore from deadlifting yesterday, which hasn't happened in a while, so I know I must be pushing the boundaries 

Had my protein cookie and glass of milk, now off to cook some TPW pancakes


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers loz, your words of encouragement are greatly appreciated :thumbup1:
> 
> Feeling a bit sore from deadlifting yesterday, which hasn't happened in a while, so I know I must be pushing the boundaries
> 
> Had my protein cookie and glass of milk, now off to cook some TPW pancakes


As long as you keep your priorities mate, you'll be fine.

You're doing great with your training - amongst the most dedicated on the site.

Keep that up and you'll make excellent gains.

Enjoy your cookies treat! :tt2:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

loved the deadlift video mate, pure intensity plus some serious weight. DOMS today?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> As long as you keep your priorities mate, you'll be fine.
> 
> You're doing great with your training -* amongst the most dedicated on the site*.
> 
> ...


 :lol: wouldn't go that far mate! The cookie was lovely and the pancakes were awesome! Serious amounts of sugar and lemon juice 



Glais said:


> loved the deadlift video mate, pure intensity plus some serious weight. DOMS today?


Cheers mate, yeah got some crazy DOMS. Kept waking up in the night whilst turning over, had to do it very gingerly!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there.......don't beat yourself up dude....you can do both, just don't want things too quickly, it won't work...steady and sure, and keep the balance right....those muscles won't keep you warm at night and listen to your troubles if u don't. I train, and I have my other life, the two can fit if you keep your mind on it.......you're doing really well, and the results can be seen plain as day.......

Consistency.......and not nearly breaking your feckin foot helps too...:laugh:.....

Keep chugging along sir wubble....it'll happen...x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh bugger! You had pancakes!.....

Dead to me....dead to me......


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Oh bugger! You had pancakes!.....
> 
> Dead to me....dead to me......


They were TPW's protein pancakes, need them for the wife as she is veggie and needs the extra protein sources :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Just found this you sneaky fvck. In!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just found this you sneaky fvck. In!


Not exactly sneaky, I did mention you at least once ya ginger muppet! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Going well fella keep at it!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The back DOMS seem to have sorted themselves out overnight, ready for a benching session this evening. On the train to work and had breakfast no1 - a protein cookie 

Might actually review my current diet later and calculate my actual macros rather than my macro wishlist posted in the opening post. Be interesting to see what I actually hit up!

Only 3 more weeks in my current job, and start the new job 4 weeks today. Got that whole nerves thing going on about it, I know I will be ok, it is just the unknown factors that make me nervous.

Had a bit of a think about getting a trainer yesterday, I think I am going to keep doing what I do as it seems to work ok, and then when things start to plateau I will get someone in to help me out seeing as at some point I do want to open a gym so will be good to experiment on myself for a while 

Have a good week everyone :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm reading this currently sat in the canteen on the first day of my new job

I know what you mean about the nerves lol

How many days you train mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> The back DOMS seem to have sorted themselves out overnight, ready for a benching session this evening. On the train to work and had breakfast no1 - a protein cookie
> 
> *Might actually review my current diet later and calculate my actual macros rather than my macro wishlist posted in the opening post. Be interesting to see what I actually hit up!*
> 
> ...


Morning mate, this (in bold) is a very good idea. Track today's food on MFP and put in everything you consume down to the milk in your tea. Will be interesting to see where you get to.

Also I'd be interested to see how you intend to split that food list on page 1 up in to meals as ain't no way in hell somebody with your appetite is going to chow down 1500 cals for breakfast without some serious effort.

I think you've really got to think about your diet mate as it's the biggest part of this game tbh and without it being right your gear is going to waste. What's important at your weight is just eating, eat lots and eat good. I would be tempted to take Big Bear's stance on this and say don't fvck about too much with macros just eat a lot and grow.

It's got to be something you can do consistently too, that's also important as is making use of the time you have. You have a commute each way every day right? That's meal time as far as I'm concerned - ideal time for a shake with plenty of calories in or if you're feeling brave bust out the tupperware and get some minced beef and veggies going 

Rant over 

PS Eat more :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@ash1981 I train 3 days a week ppl. Good luck with the new job mate :thumb:

@Ginger Ben, Brekkie is usually broken up into home and work. I do have a general idea of what I get down me and it seems to be working ok at the mo. Will update later when internet at work gets fixed


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite a fukin dork. ya hench yit?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite a fukin dork. ya hench yit?


Hench enough for the wife to finally notice the difference 

How ya doin ya jock bawbag?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Hench enough for the wife to finally notice the difference
> 
> How ya doin ya jock bawbag?


excellent mate! nothing better than when you're hard work gets noticed.

im doing alright...had my week off it all & feel worse for it pmsl


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Updated my daily food for what I will be eating today. Only dinner changes day to day during the week and so all is looking good before I even add in whatever shakes I feel like having. I generally just let my body tell me whether I am getting enough in and this has worked so far for me, so as long as I keep it up then all should be ok 

And that dinner is a quorn lasagne, I had to guess a bit at the ingredients but got the main components in I think.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Updated my daily food for what I will be eating today. Only dinner changes day to day during the week and so all is looking good before I even add in whatever shakes I feel like having. I generally just let my body tell me whether I am getting enough in and this has worked so far for me, so as long as I keep it up then all should be ok
> 
> And that dinner is a quorn lasagne, I had to guess a bit at the ingredients but got the main components in I think.
> 
> View attachment 134746


Nice! Get that in you every day along with gear and you will grow!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice! Get that in you every day along with gear and you will grow!


That's the plan!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Seems like JanikVonMonkeyBoy has entered me into the 20 week bulk as well, so if I hit my 2 stone goal from now till the end of March I should have a good shot at it this time. See thread for details http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/239095-janikvonds-20week-bulk-comp-who-fancies.html


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Yum, looks like I will be bulking on pancakes. Just ordered 6kg of pancake mix from @TheProteinWorks  :lol: :drool:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right crisis is over, im in the journal, what have I missed?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Right crisis is over, im in the journal, what have I missed?


Try reading it ya lazy feckwit :lol:

Oh yeah, the fact I spend sh1t loads of money with TPW :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Right crisis is over, im in the journal, what have I missed?


some big deadlifts


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> some big deadlifts


Cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Try reading it ya lazy feckwit :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah, the fact I spend sh1t loads of money with TPW :lol:


And not GoNutrition......im out


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> And not GoNutrition......im out


Might order from them at some point but getting some really good customer service at the moment, and protein pancakes are AWESOME!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Might order from them at some point but getting some really good customer service at the moment, and protein pancakes are AWESOME!


Haha fair play mate, protein pancakes sound a little more guilt free than just normal pancakes haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sleeping with the enemy I see..... This will change 

"Eat mutha fcuker!! I command you to grow"

Taken from the @Ginger Ben bible of inspirational quotes - available at no book stores :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sleeping with the enemy I see..... This will change
> 
> "Eat mutha fcuker!! I command you to grow"
> 
> Taken from the @Ginger Ben bible of inspirational quotes - available at no book stores :lol:


Yup, TPW FTW! 

Such an inspirational quote fella! What other inspirational tidbits does the ginge have then?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Yup, TPW FTW!
> 
> Such an inspirational quote fella! What other inspirational tidbits does the ginge have then?


10 more reps or you're getting bummed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> 10 more reps or you're getting bummed


I like that one, I always aim for 12 to make sure I get a bumming


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> 10 more reps or you're getting bummed


Errrmmm.....ummmmm....oh lawwwd! I'm crossing my legs hard in your honour right now.....eeeeeech! :laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I like that one, I always aim for 12 to make sure I get a bumming


 :scared: gulp......:laugh:

You guys...lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@jon-kent and @resten, @Ginger Ben and @R0BLET have brought my journal down to the level of bumming. You guys may as well make an appearance now :tongue:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Yes !!! Cheers boys but its time for me and my man slave @resten to take the gayness to a new level !!!

PARTY TIME GIRLS


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just seen this journal. Good luck mate. And i think you would gain well without gear and just eat anything that moved and train like a fcukin madman all big compound stuff bro. You will grow like a weed x


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Just seen this journal. Good luck mate. And i think you would gain well without gear and just eat anything that moved and train like a fcukin madman all big compound stuff bro. You will grow like a weed x


Haha, yeah I probably would mate, but have some other considerations for the test. Am not cycling and pcting, I will be on for a long time to come so all is groovy  .


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Right, had a bit of an abbreviated session this evening as only had 15 minutes before picking wifey up from the station. Went for a quick chest and shoulder session:

Superset x2 - all for 10 reps

Incline DB Pullovers

Incline DB Flys

DB Side raises

Incline DB Press

Seems like a bit of a small sesh but was suitably tired out after it, I think I am now getting the hang of isolating my chest better. Might see if I can get time to bench properly tomorrow.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Add some flavour to this.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Finished the matrix breakfast mix yesterday and not ordering any more till I am in my new job as can't be bothered carrying it home and back in to the new office so just adding in 50g TPW cherry bakewell into my muesli for now


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Finished the matrix breakfast mix yesterday and not ordering any more till I am in my new job as can't be bothered carrying it home and back in to the new office so just adding in 50g TPW cherry bakewell into my muesli for now


damn bro how can you eat muesli! I wish I could because its good for ya


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> damn bro how can you eat muesli! I wish I could because its good for ya


Alpen rocks mate. Mix some protein powder in to sweeten it up a bit. Jobsagoodun!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u still blasting away mate? whats the plan gear wise...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> u still blasting away mate? whats the plan gear wise...


Yup, still on test and dbol atm. Looking at maybe adding in something else come November for a nice boost at the beginning of the comp, maybe some deca and oxys, but not really sure yet. Deffo not going to try tren just yet, what with not knowing how I will react and only just having started a new job.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

reps to @2004mark for pointing me at this thought provoking article: http://bodybuilding.about.com/od/howtoachieveresults/a/Double-Your-Muscle-Gains-Through-The-Bodybuilding-Technique-Of-Intention-Part-1.htm


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Yup, still on test and dbol atm. Looking at maybe adding in something else come November for a nice boost at the beginning of the comp, maybe some deca and oxys, but not really sure yet. Deffo not going to try tren just yet, what with not knowing how I will react and only just having started a new job.


u just gonna keep on the test/dbol all the way to the comp *&* continue all the way threw bulk comp lol? no breaks or cruises ...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> u just gonna keep on the test/dbol all the way to the comp *&* continue all the way threw bulk comp lol? no breaks or cruises ...


Not coming off the test for a while as have no reason to though will drop down to trt at some point, dbol am just finishing off the tub 

Might make October a low test month then back on it for the comp.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Not coming off the test for a while as have no reason to though will drop down to trt at some point, dbol am just finishing off the tub
> 
> Might make October a low test month then back on it for the comp.


PMSL, well...if ur gonna do it....go ball's out :lol: that was my thinking from the start....done exactly what you are doing too, my first pinning cycle was the start of my B&C just over a year ago


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Think I may have overdone my adex a bit, fealing a bit creaky yesterday and today. Think I might be being a bit too paranoid about gyno. On the other end of the spectrum to @JANIKvonD who can't keep it up, my morning glory lasts a solid 45 minutes which is a bit annoying when ya need a big dump :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Think I may have overdone my adex a bit, fealing a bit creaky yesterday and today. Think I might be being a bit too paranoid about gyno. On the other end of the spectrum to @JANIKvonD who can't keep it up, my morning glory lasts a solid 45 minutes which is a *bit annoying when ya need a big dump * :lol:


it's shank time baby!

dont go mad on the antiEs mate...u having any issues with nips? just keep sh!t on hand for when u actually get some signs


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> it's shank time baby!
> 
> dont go mad on the antiEs mate...u having any issues with nips? just keep sh!t on hand for when u actually get some signs


Was getting libido issues and the adex sorted that out, but think I took more too soon.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> @ash1981 I train 3 days a week ppl. Good luck with the new job mate :thumb:
> 
> @Ginger Ben, Brekkie is usually broken up into home and work. I do have a general idea of what I get down me and it seems to be working ok at the mo. Will update later when internet at work gets fixed


Ah cool mate same here with PPL

Ive only done 1 day in new job lol, but back tomorrow after becoming a daddy:thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Ah cool mate same here with PPL
> 
> Ive only done 1 day in new job lol, but back tomorrow after becoming a daddy:thumb:


Congrats on the twins bud. Named them yet? How did work take the fact you needed two days off after only working one day so far? :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL, well...if ur gonna do it....go ball's out :lol:


I think you can get arrested for that

See wut I did there? Hurrr hurrr..........

Hey there wubble....I don't mean to be thick or anything...(it's just a true and sad fact I am, haha)......but how does errmm....gulp....cough...having an erection stop you from having a poo? I've never heard that before....or did u mean something else?

Genuine question but the way...I've been studying my bits and..well.....I'm not sure if it would stop me if I needed one....but then again I haven't got a danglie so mebbe it's different for you guys?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I think you can get arrested for that
> 
> See wut I did there? Hurrr hurrr..........
> 
> ...


no words neede here barny....i will send flubs a pic of the issue tonight


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I think you can get arrested for that
> 
> See wut I did there? Hurrr hurrr..........
> 
> ...


Ya generally have to be able to pee before having a poo, which is a hard task when ya c0ck is pointing in the wrong direction :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> no words neede here barny....i will send [Redacted] a pic of the issue tonight


That's very kind of you.............but please refrain.....I'm sensitive....:laugh:



B4PJS said:


> Ya generally have to be able to pee before having a poo, which is a hard task when ya c0ck is pointing in the wrong direction :lol:


You have to pee before you poo? I don't......well, goodness me....I dunno wut to say, lol.....although I do understand it could be difficult to pee if your danglie is pointing at your face! Orr..errmmm...out wards depending on how errmmm...oh dear!....heavy it is?

Errr...sorry, think I'd better creep out of here quietly.....sorry.....gulp......

Snicker snicker....but sorry for mentioning it now.....ima very curious person...lol.....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> That's very kind of you.............but please refrain.....I'm sensitive....:laugh:
> 
> You have to pee before you poo? I don't......well, goodness me....I dunno wut to say, lol.....although I do understand it could be difficult to pee if your danglie is pointing at your face! Orr..errmmm...out wards depending on how errmmm...oh dear!....heavy it is?
> 
> ...


Even after would be difficult!

I could probably manage to **** in the hallway whilst sat on the bog, don't think wifey would be too impressed :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Even after would be difficult!
> 
> I could probably manage to **** in the hallway whilst sat on the bog, don't think wifey would be too impressed :lol:


I shouldn't laugh but....... :lol: I'm going to....:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what i do...tuck you're boab under the seat so its against the pan...then flush the toilet :lol: the cold water usually does the trick. make sure u wash it before putting it in the sleeping wifes mouth when u go back to bed


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> what i do...tuck you're boab under the seat so its against the pan...then flush the toilet :lol: the cold water usually does the trick. make sure u wash it before putting it in the sleeping wifes mouth when u go back to bed


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trust me mate, nothing seems to work so might actually have to try that one!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trust me mate, nothing seems to work so might actually have to try that one!


mate...i am 100% serious, i do this :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> mate...i am 100% serious, i do this :lol:


Might just hang me nuts over the bath and use the shower head on cold


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Squats:

10x20kg

5x60kg

5x80kg

3x95kg PB

11x60kg

3x20kg front squats - couldn't find my balance

10x db pullovers

10x incline flys

8x concentration curls


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trust me mate, nothing seems to work so might actually have to try that one!


Man up and hand stand in the bath! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Squats:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> ...


Great work mate, PB!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Man up and hand stand in the bath! :lol:


Would normally just have a p1ss in the shower tbh, but not when I need a dump as well :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> Great work mate, PB!!


Cheers bud, got a vid to put up in a bit


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Would normally just have a p1ss in the shower tbh, but not when I need a dump as well :lol:


You must be posh! :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

front squats bloody hard mate!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> You must be posh! :lol:


Not posh, just an IT geek married to an accountant :tongue:



Glais said:


> front squats bloody hard mate!


V true bud. Been trying to get the hang of them for a while.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Try and slow your reps down mate, makes a huge difference. At least 2-3 seconds down and then power up.

Also try and keep yourself more upright. You look quite bent at the hips which will fvck your back over time and hinder progress.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Squats:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> ...


Well done on the PB ! Fronties are difficult to get the hang of, but persistence will pay off!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Try and slow your reps down mate, makes a huge difference. At least 2-3 seconds down and then power up.
> 
> Also try and keep yourself more upright. You look quite bent at the hips which will fvck your back over time and hinder progress.


Just realised that was the 11x60 rep out at the end. This is the PB vid :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cracking journal here mate

Loving the vids

What I would say about the squat it get your head/face facing something just above eye line or even up towards the ceiling and get that chest up high, puffed out


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

noice one...noice one....

and yes, chest up me luv...chest up....


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

great depth on them squats mate, liking the vids!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers all, will try and puff the chest out a bit more next week


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well done on the PB bro ! As said before try and focus on a spot on the wall infront of you to keep your head up !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking great with the squats, Barney.

Your vids are excellent. You'll have enough for a feature film soon


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers all, will try and puff the chest out a bit more next week


Chest up back straight.....that form has injury written all over it mate, got to be careful with squats.

I'll try and sort out a free day mate to meet up as while I'm laid up I can ay least take you through some stuff and show you good form, few tricks etc. Leave it with me.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest up back straight.....that form has injury written all over it mate, got to be careful with squats.
> 
> I'll try and sort out a free day mate to meet up as while I'm laid up I can ay least take you through some stuff and show you good form, few tricks etc. Leave it with me.


Cheers bud, that would be awesome :thumb: Let me know when you are free


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

YOU FÙCKING MASSIVE YET!!??

Much love, Rob x


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> YOU FÙCKING MASSIVE YET!!??
> 
> Much love, Rob x


Big enough that wifey noticed the size increase in my arms and shoulders 

When do ya get back from holiday ya cvnt?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Big enough that wifey noticed the size increase in my arms and shoulders
> 
> When do ya get back from holiday ya cvnt?


You can see you've grown in the latest video mate, slowly slowly catchy monkey 

Tomorrow lunch! Ready to binge on oats, rice, spuds and meat pmsl


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You can see you've grown in the latest video mate, slowly slowly catchy monkey
> 
> Tomorrow lunch! Ready to binge on oats, rice, spuds and meat pmsl


Yeah, getting there. Looking forward to weighing in on Saturday to see what this weeks training has done. Missed out bench press but have done a couple of chest and shoulder sessions instead and might do a bit more tonight to compensate.

:lol: You not enjoying the foreign food? Ya might get reps if you open a new journal when ya get back that we can abuse you in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, getting there. Looking forward to weighing in on Saturday to see what this weeks training has done. Missed out bench press but have done a couple of chest and shoulder sessions instead and might do a bit more tonight to compensate.
> 
> :lol: You not enjoying the foreign food? Ya might get reps if you open a new journal when ya get back that we can abuse you in


Hopefully scales are in a good mood then! Defo smash another session in, more the merrier. Recovery is over rated 

Yeah I am mate, nice grub at local places. Just all inclusive food is pants lol.

Ready to eat and train as I please now! Had my sun lol.

I'll start a new one soon


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully scales are in a good mood then! Defo smash another session in, more the merrier. Recovery is over rated
> 
> Yeah I am mate, nice grub at local places. Just all inclusive food is pants lol.
> 
> ...


Who needs to recover right?! :lol:

Aiming for 1lb a week to get to my goal weight and stay fairly lean so should be okay....

Last time I went all inclusive it was a buffet and I just ransacked every different type of meat going. If it wasn;t for the amount of beer I drank it would have been full on keto! :lol:

Have fun with the post holiday DOMS


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully scales are in a good mood then! Defo smash another session in, more the merrier. Recovery is over rated
> 
> Yeah I am mate, nice grub at local places. Just all inclusive food is pants lol.
> 
> ...


Will there be any training involved? :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo bulking barney.....wuz a hot day today, phew.....when do u start your new job? Not long now hey?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Ullo bulking barney.....wuz a hot day today, phew.....when do u start your new job? Not long now hey?


Yeah it was, it is still a bit muggy.

Start the new job 2 weeks on Monday...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah it was, it is still a bit muggy.
> 
> Start the new job 2 weeks on Monday...


Hope you get a leaving do....and cough.....don't end up in Wales! :laugh:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hope you get a leaving do....and cough.....don't end up in Wales! :laugh:


Well have invited everyone to the pub on my last day so yeah, I will have one.

Really hoping not to end up in Wales, or Penzance! Trying to persuade wifey to come along so she can keep me awake on the train!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Hamster said:


> How did I miss this !!!!
> 
> Subbed and good luck! :thumbup1:


 :lol: Cheers hammy, welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Madhouse is good. Keeps one entertained.
> 
> How's it going ?


Yup :lol:

Going pretty good so far, up 5kg since the start of the 10 week comp, and in for my first weigh in on Saturday for this journal...

Have got my weekly target weights graphed out in excel already so I can track how well I am keeping to my target  Looking to put on just over 0.5kg a week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Will there be any training involved? :lol:


Nah, just food, Spider-Man and some Tren :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

excellent progress with the weight gain mate, am impressed!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> excellent progress with the weight gain mate, am impressed!


Haha, cheers mate. Feels like all I think about at the moment is eating, bit of a chore tbh. Just working on my tracking spreadsheet so I can manage calorie intake to keep it going for 6 months and gain 2 stone...


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Haha, cheers mate. Feels like all I think about at the moment is eating, bit of a chore tbh. Just working on my tracking spreadsheet so I can manage calorie intake to keep it going for 6 months and gain 2 stone...


haha I know the feeling, I find chewing gum between meals keeps my hunger up! you should give it a go. Whats your calories atm?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> haha I know the feeling, I find chewing gum between meals keeps my hunger up! you should give it a go. Whats your calories atm?


Might try that but never really liked it. Errm, can't remember exactly, tis in the first post


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Might try that but never really liked it. Errm, can't remember exactly, tis in the first post


felt the same tbh, then my friend gave me a piece at the gym while lifting and now im hooked! ahh sweet ill have a look mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, just food, Spider-Man and some Tren :lol:


Def gonna sub to dat ****!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

This is my lovely little graph to chart my progression. Target Weight for tomorrow is 60.7kg.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You fancy bastard :lol:

Do you use my fitness pal app? They have a feature like that where it draws a graph when you put your weight in


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> You fancy bastard :lol:
> 
> Do you use my fitness pal app? They have a feature like that where it draws a graph when you put your weight in


I only use mfp to plan my basic intake, too lazy to use it much more than that!

The graphing of the weight is the easy bit, I needed to also put in the target weight line as well which mfp probably wouldn't do and there is also a line for bf% to keep a track on that as well. Something like this is easy for me as I work in Data Warehousing and reporting


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> I only use mfp to plan my basic intake, too lazy to use it much more than that!
> 
> The graphing of the weight is the easy bit, I needed to also put in the target weight line as well which mfp probably wouldn't do and there is also a line for bf% to keep a track on that as well. Something like this is easy for me as I work in Data Warehousing and reporting


Haha, I could probably spend hours doing it and it'd be sh!t..

Impressive stuff if it only takes a few minutes to knock up :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Haha, I could probably spend hours doing it and it'd be sh!t..
> 
> Impressive stuff if it only takes a few minutes to knock up :thumbup1:


When you are used to working with hundreds of millions of rows of data this is quite easy to do


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ooooorrrrrroight fancy draws......just in to wish you a happy weekend....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> ooooorrrrrroight fancy draws......just in to wish you a happy weekend....


Cheers chuck :thumb:

Wifey is out with the girls tonight and staying over at her mates so gonna have a nice evening watching sh1te movies  Up early tomorrow to work out, hopefully more deadlift pb's to come and then do feck all for the rest of the weekend.

Got any plans yourself?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers chuck :thumb:
> 
> Wifey is out with the girls tonight and staying over at her mates so gonna have a nice evening watching sh1te movies  Up early tomorrow to work out, hopefully more deadlift pb's to come and then do feck all for the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Got any plans yourself?


well, I'm off to see Riddick later today, I've seen the others on tv and I quite like science whooooo whoooooo sorta films so looking forward to that....shopping tomorra, window shopping only though...lol...and training sunday, legs.......so not so bad despite the rain..


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> well, I'm off to see Riddick later today, I've seen the others on tv and I quite like science whooooo whoooooo sorta films so looking forward to that....shopping tomorra, window shopping only though...lol...and training sunday, legs.......so not so bad despite the rain..


Sounds like a good weekend. Can't find Riddick to download so might grab the others and watch them again tonight


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't realise the Riddick film in the cinema is new! I thought it was like a re-release or something!!

Cheers for the heads up


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I didn't realise the Riddick film in the cinema is new! I thought it was like a re-release or something!!
> 
> Cheers for the heads up


Nor did I bud, was well confused when seeing the adverts. But yeah, 3rd in the series


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Er, Barney.....Do you think @Greshie has packed the I'm Straight thread in his suitcase?

Chris flagged this up to me earlier.

IT'S GONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin ya wee whippit...have a braw w.e


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How's it going mr B?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin ya wee whippit...have a braw w.e


Morning monkey boy, hows it hangin?



Ash1981 said:


> How's it going mr B?


Morning fella. Been a bit off the last couple of days, had a bit of a dodgy gut on Friday and found it hard to eat anything, but seems to be back to normal now. Just lying in bed thinking about getting up to do some deadlifts shortly.

Weighed in this morning and seem to have dropped a little bit of weight, hopefully it is just a bit of fat though. 60kg. Don't like the fact I am behind the curve already  Gonna drop the dbol for a week and see if my appetite improves at all.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

could be a drop in water weight mate, I usually get it when im ill and dehydrated. Nothing to worry about


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> could be a drop in water weight mate, I usually get it when im ill and dehydrated. Nothing to worry about


More than likely mate. Just a little bit annoying, that's all


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Deadlifts:

10x60kg shrugged at top

5x100kg - felt heavy already

1x130kg - felt a twinge in my right lat so stopped there 

1x120kg - suboptimal nutrition the last few days has left me tired and weak

20x60kg snatch grip - dropped the weight and repped out

Will do chin-ups and pullups through the day. Need more food first though.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Like your honesty about diet mate 

Good work on the deads though fella!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> Like your honesty about diet mate
> 
> Good work on the deads though fella!


No point lying about it else I will jut confuse myself when looking back over my log as to hy things were they way they were


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Don't worry about your training too much, Barney. You should never try to be defiant and try to train when you're feeling dodgy. It doesn't really work.

Give it a day or so and you'll be feeling invigorated and fired up for training again.

(Nice to find a thread without any bickering)!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Don't worry about your training too much, Barney. You should never try to be defiant and try to train when you're feeling dodgy. It doesn't really work.
> 
> Give it a day or so and you'll be feeling invigorated and fired up for training again.
> 
> (Nice to find a thread without any bickering)!


Cheers bud, next training is Tuesday for bench so should be back up to full energy by then


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, next training is Tuesday for bench so should be back up to full energy by then


Good man. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your whish is my command my friend,i'm looking! :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Your whish is my command my friend,i'm looking! :thumb:


Good to have you here bud :thumb: Hope all is well in tweeny world


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Good to have you here bud :thumb: Hope all is well in tweeny world


Yes mate,all is great once more,however now I can run and play too!!!!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Deadlifts:
> 
> 10x60kg shrugged at top
> 
> ...


don't worry about it mate, that's some quality lifting makes it even better that you did that ill! :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

After drinking copious amounts of milk yesterday and getting some food down me I am feeling a lot better today. Still tired, but that's down to going to bed late due to watching Van Wilder 2 on tv last night :lol:

Just having my TPW protein cookie to start of the day whilst on the train into work. Weather is sh1te so will have to waterproof up for the cycle from Paddington to my office, am so glad my new office will be easier to get to on the tubes, no more cycling for me 

2 Weeks today I will be starting the new job, am really looking forwards to it, getting real annoyed with my current job.

Hope al you monkeys have a good day


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice choice of breakfast! :thumb:

Glad ya feeling better and have a good day!


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers all :thumb:
> 
> I do like my milk and I don't put much fat on so all is good. Can fit at least half a pint on top of a meal when I can't eat anymore as well
> 
> Got details?


i add skimmed milk powder to milk add protein powder. so i drinking double milk protein shakes.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Nice choice of breakfast! :thumb:
> 
> Glad ya feeling better and have a good day!


Anyone else find that the cookies, although not dry, make you really thirsty? Has helped to up my water consumption as need to drink about half a litre afterwards!



jon1 said:


> i add skimmed milk powder to milk add protein powder. so i drinking double milk protein shakes.


Mmmmmmm, milk, milk and more milk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate!

Milk powder on top of shakes with milk is a winner, I've done that a various points to increase cals :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate!
> 
> Milk powder on top of shakes with milk is a winner, I've done that a various points to increase cals :beer:


Morning gimp 

Yeah, I tend to just drink more milk tbh :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Morning gimp
> 
> Yeah, I tend to just drink more milk tbh :lol:


Do what ever is easiest, always the best way mate


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Do what ever is easiest, always the best way mate


Might have to try it out though. Will report back on my findings


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Might have to try it out though. Will report back on my findings


It defo bangs them up mate, just bloats me more. Good to throw in post work out too


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Anyone else find that the cookies, although not dry, make you really thirsty? Has helped to up my water consumption as need to drink about half a litre afterwards!
> 
> Mmmmmmm, milk, milk and more milk


Not that I've noticed, but I drink shed loads of water all the time anyway. Added bonus if it increases water intake!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So I think I am nearly there on the plans for my bulk cycle to start in November, currently just running 500mg test pw but then come the 1st November it will probably be as follows:

750mg test pw (WC Tritest 500mg/ml) - Week 1-10 then back to 500mg pw

500mg Deca pw (WC Decanan 250mg/ml) - Week 1-10

100mg BD Androlic ed - Week 1-4

Possibly also:

40mg Dbol preworkout (Danabol DS Blue Hearts) - Week 1-10

Nolva or Arimidex as and when needed.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Not that I've noticed, but I drink shed loads of water all the time anyway. Added bonus if it increases water intake!


Wifey agrees with me, but yeah, added water intake is all good


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> So I think I am nearly there on the plans for my bulk cycle to start in November, currently just running 500mg test pw but then come the 1st November it will probably be as follows:
> 
> 750mg test pw (WC Tritest 500mg/ml) - Week 1-10 then back to 500mg pw
> 
> ...


Are you cruising on 500mg?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Are you cruising on 500mg?


For about the next 6 months, then will drop to trt for 3-6months. I have a goal I need to reach and am going for it guns a blazin!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> For about the next 6 months, then will drop to trt for 3-6months. I have a goal I need to reach and am going for it guns a blazin!


Go get em tiger :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Go get em tiger :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

National chest n biceps day:

~Incline Bench

5x20kg

5x40kg

5x50kg

3x5x55kg

10x40kg

Superset @ 5 reps:

DB Pullovers/Concentration Curls/Hammer Curls/Side raises/front Raises/db press/straight bar curlz/reverse grip curlz

Arms pumped. Chest pumped. Done.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

eyup tigger!! I mean TIGER....:laugh:

noice workout there...roarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........gerrin...heeheee...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> eyup tigger!! I mean TIGER....:laugh:
> 
> noice workout there...roarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........gerrin...heeheee...


More of a tigger tbh


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@Milky @JANIKvonD, what happened to the Bulk comp thread? Was discussing something with @Ginger Ben earl;ier that I would like to refer to...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> @Milky @JANIKvonD, what happened to the Bulk comp thread? Was discussing something with @Ginger Ben earl;ier that I would like to refer to...


Has it gone?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> @Milky @JANIKvonD, what happened to the Bulk comp thread? Was discussing something with @Ginger Ben earl;ier that I would like to refer to...


Your love for man sausage?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Has it gone?


Yup, been deleted :confused1:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Your love for man sausage?


That's the one


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no idea what your talking about..


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> I have no idea what your talking about..


Can you check for threads deleted from gen con? JvD's 20 week bulk challenge thread has gone awol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea is gone, I've subbed to it and its long gone ffs


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Was only an initial thread to gauge interest. Perhaps the jock [email protected] is going to launch the real one soon?

OR

Somebody gobbed off in there about something they shouldn't have and it got deleted but I can't imagine that was the case tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Was only an initial thread to gauge interest. Perhaps the jock [email protected] is going to launch the real one soon?
> 
> OR
> 
> Somebody gobbed off in there about something they shouldn't have and it got deleted but I can't imagine that was the case tbh


Seems odd either way, if someone had that post could have been deleted?

Bizarre.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Seems odd either way, if someone had that post could have been deleted?
> 
> Bizarre.


Definitely something odd going on :confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh no! Not again.

What's going on?? :huh:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Feeling it in my shoulders this morning.

Totally lost all motivation to do any work for the next 2 weeks. Supposed to be writing up an exit document this week though not sure really what to put in it.

The cold, damp weather we have had over the last few days also seems to be messing with my knee again  Thought it had been too long since it annoyed me!

Grumble grumble grumble... :blowme:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Feeling it in my shoulders this morning.
> 
> Totally lost all motivation to do any work for the next 2 weeks. Supposed to be writing up an exit document this week though not sure really what to put in it.
> 
> ...


A4 paper, put this on it and then "Love Barny" at the bottom;



Niggles, gotta love em. Just a pain working around them!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> A4 paper, put this on it and then "Love Barny" at the bottom;
> 
> View attachment 135452
> 
> ...


 :lol: Think my boss would have a heart attack if I did that!

Yeah, it's an old injury I picked up in the Army, luckily it generally doesn't affect my training as weightlifting is non-impact. Walking buggers it up though


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> A4 paper, put this on it and then "Love Barny" at the bottom;
> 
> View attachment 135452
> 
> ...


Don't worry mate, nearly there and out of that sh¡thole. As Rob says, light through that door; open and waiting for you to step to pastures new.

Barney now...

Barney in two weeks...

BELIEVE! :w00t:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Getting some awesome DOMS in my chest starting to kick in. Been a long time since I have had any so that is a good sign my technique is improving


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Getting some awesome DOMS in my chest starting to kick in. Been a long time since I have had any so that is a good sign my technique is improving


Haha, same here mate. Can't stretch at all


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, same here mate. Can't stretch at all


Tis a good thing I work at a computer, doubt I could lift a fly at the moment! :lol:

You enjoying getting back into it and turning yourself into a pincushion?

I never asked why you took so long off from the AAS mate, what happened there?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Tis a good thing I work at a computer, doubt I could lift a fly at the moment! :lol:
> 
> You enjoying getting back into it and turning yourself into a pincushion?
> 
> I never asked why you took so long off from the AAS mate, what happened there?


Well i've just rolled up at home, so i'm sat on my ar5e 

Haha, It's always exciting to get back on mate. You just never know how your body will react, so I suppose that's the exciting part - good or bad :lol:

Had the time off as when I came off last time I hardly trained for nearly 6 months, probably 1 session a week if I was lucky. So wanted to get a good bit of consistency to my training and food before going back on


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Still got DOMS from Monday in my chest so squatting tonight is going to be interested trying to stretch back to reach the bar! Gonna need to do some serious stretching methinks :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Still got DOMS from Monday in my chest so squatting tonight is going to be interested trying to stretch back to reach the bar! Gonna need to do some serious stretching methinks :lol:


Haha, I have Bicep doms. Never get them ?! Rest screws you upon return :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Seem to have gone a bit overboard on buying things recently. Nearly £400 on TPW products, a weight tree for my Olympic weights and bar and 40kg spinlock weights for the dumbbells and ez-curl bar. Might need to get a weight tree for the spinlock weights I guess. Trying to tidy the gym up a bit as wifey keeps complaining she has no room to do her step and random cardio dvds! The cheek of it! I keep telling her there is only one type of cardio needed, but she isn't convinced...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just seen this which looks like just the ticket http://www.amazon.co.uk/Universal-Barbell-Dumbbell-Support-Weightlifting/dp/B008XVJ70W/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

£400 on TPW.

Where's the ignore button :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> £400 on TPW.
> 
> Where's the ignore button :lol:


Pancakes and cookies accounted for a lot of that 

Just bought the other weight tree as well!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Pancakes and cookies accounted for a lot of that
> 
> Just bought the other weight tree as well!


What!!! You are crazy lol

Good lad


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What have you eaten today Marvin?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What!!! You are crazy lol
> 
> Good lad


6kg Pancake mix, 10 boxes of cookies 



Ginger Ben said:


> What have you eaten today Marvin?


Cookie, Muesli with 50g protein, chicken and bacon pasta bake. Just about to have KitKat chunky PB followed by a pack of purebeef all washed down with 2 pints of milk. Ristorante Pollo pizza for dinner with another couple of pints of milk  and a shake of some sort around working out


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> 6kg Pancake mix, 10 boxes of cookies
> 
> Cookie, Muesli with 50g protein, chicken and bacon pasta bake. Just about to have KitKat chunky PB followed by a pack of purebeef all washed down with 2 pints of milk. Ristorante Pollo pizza for dinner with another couple of pints of milk  and a shake of some sort around working out


Whats cals is that coming out at?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> 6kg Pancake mix, 10 boxes of cookies
> 
> Cookie, Muesli with 50g protein, chicken and bacon pasta bake. Just about to have KitKat chunky PB followed by a pack of purebeef all washed down with 2 pints of milk. Ristorante Pollo pizza for dinner with another couple of pints of milk  and a shake of some sort around working out


Double it


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Whats cals is that coming out at?


Somewhere in the region of 4k


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Somewhere in the region of 4k


srs

No chance amigo


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Double it


 :lol: Weight gain is back on track with this at the moment, keeping a log of progress so can see when to up it when necessary


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Somewhere in the region of 4k


AS ben said SRS?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: Weight gain is back on track with this at the moment, keeping a log of progress so can see when to up it when necessary


Weight going up is good mate, but that really doesn't look like 4k worth of cals. I eat more actual food than that on 2300 a day.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> srs
> 
> No chance amigo





R0BLET said:


> AS ben said SRS?


I refer you to this


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Weight going up is good mate, but that really doesn't look like 4k worth of cals. I eat more actual food than that on 2300 a day.


4 pints of milk helps a lot


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> I refer you to this
> 
> View attachment 135617


Well you never mentioned the coffee!

:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> 4 pints of milk helps a lot


Yeah no sh1t! Really surprised mate. I'd be sh1tting through the eye of a needle on that much milk but if you can stomach it then crack on.

I'll get my coat.... :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well you never mentioned the coffee!
> 
> :whistling:


And the three sugars 

Pizza also comes out more cals than the dinner on that iirc. Might liberally apply evoo to it as well


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah no sh1t! Really surprised mate. I'd be sh1tting through the eye of a needle on that much milk but if you can stomach it then crack on.
> 
> I'll get my coat.... :lol:


Think I should change my username to "The Milkman" 

Love the stuff!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well you never mentioned the coffee!
> 
> :whistling:


Coffee and Kit-kat, cheating b.astard!!



And yes, the milk helps :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Coffee and Kit-kat, cheating b.astard!!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the milk helps :lol:


I could probably have them on a cut mate :lol: And this is a bulk remember, everything helps!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

BTW, eating like this every day I have also seemed to be able to drop some belly fat whilst gaining weight! Got to love the test


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Coffee and Kit-kat, cheating b.astard!!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the milk helps :lol:


Forgot how many cals are in dirty food as when I eat it I don't care what the macros are lol.

Nicely done Barney, once you've got some more mass you can clean it up and all will be well


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Forgot how many cals are in dirty food as when I eat it I don't care what the macros are lol.
> 
> Nicely done Barney, once you've got some more mass you can clean it up and all will be well


Cheers bud, yeah eating dirty does help a lot. To clean up I just need to drop the milk and jobsagoodun! New job will help the bulk as well as will not be cycling 40 minutes a day either. Might put on a bit of fat compared to what I have dropped recently, but meh, can shed that real easy :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Forgot how many cals are in dirty food as when I eat it I don't care what the macros are lol.
> 
> Nicely done Barney, once you've got some more mass you can clean it up and all will be well


I'd make it dirtier lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, yeah eating dirty does help a lot. To clean up I just need to drop the milk and jobsagoodun! New job will help the bulk as well as will not be cycling 40 minutes a day either. Might put on a bit of fat compared to what I have dropped recently, but meh, can shed that real easy :lol:


Get's harder to shed the more you put on lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, yeah eating dirty does help a lot. To clean up I just need to drop the milk and jobsagoodun! New job will help the bulk as well as will not be cycling 40 minutes a day either. Might put on a bit of fat compared to what I have dropped recently, but meh, can shed that real easy :lol:


Milk is about the only clean thing you are eating you daft sod, drop the pizza, kit kats and other shyte pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Milk is about the only clean thing you are eating you daft sod, drop the pizza, kit kats and other shyte pmsl


You saying TPW's products are dirty? :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Get's harder to shed the more you put on lol





Ginger Ben said:


> Milk is about the only clean thing you are eating you daft sod, drop the pizza, kit kats and other shyte pmsl


Genetic hyperactive thyroid here


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Genetic hyperactive thyroid here


For now


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> For now


lol, my dad is actually on thyroid medication for his, caused him type 2 diabetes as well which he controls with cinnamon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> lol, my dad is actually on thyroid medication for his, caused him type 2 diabetes as well which he controls with cinnamon


Everything we do and plenty of illness's can be controlled via diet IMO.

Like that for your Dad.

Did you ever catch a program earlier this year on TV about a guy who was riddled with health issues, over weight, bad skin, diabetic, awful health in general.

He switch to every single meal being fruit and veg, cured himself of everything within 6 months.

Food is awesome!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Everything we do and plenty of illness's can be controlled via diet IMO.
> 
> Like that for your Dad.
> 
> ...


I didn't see it but can well believe it. Food is the fuel that power the body and if you overload on one thing and underload on something else then of course it will go out of kilter. I am rarely sick because on the whole my diet is fairly balanced, most things I come down with are due to smoking but I accept that for now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I didn't see it but can well believe it. Food is the fuel that power the body and if you overload on one thing and underload on something else then of course it will go out of kilter. I am rarely sick because on the whole my diet is fairly balanced, most things I come down with are due to smoking but I accept that for now.


So stop smoking :lol:

I say it as if its easy PMSL. Never smoked so I don't know but i'm guessing its harder than it looks!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So stop smoking :lol:
> 
> I say it as if its easy PMSL. Never smoked so I don't know but i'm guessing its harder than it looks!!


Will do at some point hence the "for now", just don't think it would be a good idea to go into a new job with nicotine cravings. Used one of those e-cigs for about 6 months last year but found it too much of a faff having to remember to stock up the oils and keep the batteries recharged etc. Problem is I am fairly addicted to the act of rolling cigarettes as well which is a bit of a bugger!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Will do at some point hence the "for now", just don't think it would be a good idea to go into a new job with nicotine cravings. Used one of those e-cigs for about 6 months last year but found it too much of a faff having to remember to stock up the oils and keep the batteries recharged etc. Problem is I am fairly addicted to the act of rolling cigarettes as well which is a bit of a bugger!


Plenty of time to knock it on the head, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger..... except smoking..... and falling off a cliff.... and anal sex


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talking of being ill, think I might be coming down with something, got a sore throat and nose and a headache coming on. Not going to squat tonight with my head feeling like this, so home and chillax is on order if I am not feeling any better.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Talking of being ill, think I might be coming down with something, got a sore throat and nose and a headache coming on. Not going to squat tonight with my head feeling like this, so home and chillax is on order if I am not feeling any better.


PUSSY!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Talking of being ill, think I might be coming down with something, got a sore throat and nose and a headache coming on. Not going to squat tonight with my head feeling like this, so home and chillax is on order if I am not feeling any better.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Talking of being ill, think I might be coming down with something, got a sore throat and nose and a headache coming on. Not going to squat tonight with my head feeling like this, so home and chillax is on order if I am not feeling any better.


Bloody Lemom Barley used to do that to me,weekend colds ,every week,pmsl

Eat,eat and eat again,then re-assess!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> PUSSY!!!!





Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 135635





biglbs said:


> Bloody Lemom Barley used to do that to me,weekend colds ,every week,pmsl
> 
> Eat,eat and eat again,then re-assess!


Found lemsip max in my drawer at work, that'll sort me out for training tonight, then take tomorrow off sick (already warned my boss am feeling under the weather) and all shall be peachy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> lol, my dad is actually on thyroid medication for his, caused him type 2 diabetes as well which he controls with cinnamon


How did your dad here of that? :confused1:

I learnt it off @Pscarb...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> How did your dad here of that? :confused1:
> 
> I learnt it off @Pscarb...


My granddad I think, used to be one of the top thoracic surgeons in the country


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> My granddad I think, used to be one of the top thoracic surgeons in the country


Nice


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Talking of being ill, think I might be coming down with something, got a sore throat and nose and a headache coming on. Not going to squat tonight with my head feeling like this, so home and chillax is on order if I am not feeling any better.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Found lemsip max in my drawer at work, that'll sort me out for training tonight, then take tomorrow off sick (already warned my boss am feeling under the weather) and all shall be peachy


No Charley-Lemon Barley,,,,class a,pmsl


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye best to rest when ur under the weather! had my first gym day off friday for ages.

Think change in temp messes you up a bit


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> No Charley-Lemon Barley,,,,class a,pmsl


 :lol: only got lemsip here, caffeine and paracetamol ftw!



Sambuca said:


> ye best to rest when ur under the weather! had my first gym day off friday for ages.
> 
> Think change in temp messes you up a bit


Gonna see how it goes, really wanna get this done then can rest till Saturday's deadlift session


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Lemsip has kicked in nicely so squats it is  Still gonna take them fairly easy though as am gonna be rough as a dog tomorrow methinks. The first of my weight trees was delivered today so operation tidy up the gym can commence


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Syrup mr wubble....just you be careful if its a head cold, cos u may go dizzy if you trying to move a beeeeeeg weight....on the hand, do your best...I tend to stick to lighter stuff if I come down with a heavy cold...

Take care mister...not many sleeps to your new job now hey..whoop....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Syrup mr wubble....just you be careful if its a head cold, cos u may go dizzy if you trying to move a beeeeeeg weight....on the hand, do your best...I tend to stick to lighter stuff if I come down with a heavy cold...
> 
> Take care mister...not many sleeps to your new job now hey..whoop....


Will only do what I can manage chuck 

Just put together the new weight tree, looks awesome


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Squats:

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x60kg

5x80kg

5x90kg

10x60kg

Calf raise with shrug at top

2x10x40kg

Head starting to pound but happy with that session.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Squats:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> ...


That'll do mate.

You drink any water through the day? How your BP ?

Gotta be careful with that bugger and being on gear.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That'll do mate.
> 
> You drink any water through the day? How your BP ?
> 
> Gotta be careful with that bugger and being on gear.


Had my usual couple of litres of water on top of the milk.

Think the headache is due to coming down with something. Just about to take some adex as haven't had any for a week due to flooring my e2 last week and wanting to get it back up. Had some nolva since then though. Still trying to work my adex dosing out properly.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Squats:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> ...


Nice seesion mate, would add some ham work too 

As @R0BLET increase water intake if your getting head aches when on orals and watch BP


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Nice seesion mate, would add some ham work too
> 
> As @R0BLET increase water intake if your getting head aches when on orals and watch BP


I do low bar squats so they target the hams more than high bar squats anyway. Dropped the dbol last week so only running test at the moment.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> I do low bar squats so they target the hams more than high bar squats anyway. Dropped the dbol last week so only running test at the moment.


60.2kg, junkie.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> 60.2kg, junkie.


Was 59.8 last Saturday after a dodgy gut episode but back up to 61.2 by yesterday morning so on track for the 61.7kg needed by Saturday to keep on track. So close to not being a 9 stone weekling anymore :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good work mate

Why the Saturday target? Is that a weekly rise?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> Good work mate
> 
> Why the Saturday target? Is that a weekly rise?


Yeah, weekly weigh in working towards a target of 12 stone by the end of march  Hopefully keeping it fairly lean whilst I am at it hence running test at minimum 500mg pw till then.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, weekly weigh in working towards a target of 12 stone by the end of march  Hopefully keeping it fairly lean whilst I am at it hence running test at minimum 500mg pw till then.


Nice mate

I weigh on Monday am in the buff, currently sat at 86kg

Of pure lard !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Still feeling sh1t so working from home today, couldn't be doing with the hour and a half commute.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Still feeling sh1t so working from home today, couldn't be doing with the hour and a half commute.


Unlucky!

So sat on UKM all day


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Unlucky!
> 
> So sat on UKM all day


Pretty much the same as any other day at the moment tbh. Need to tidy up for the cleaner coming later at some point.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Pretty much the same as any other day at the moment tbh. Need to tidy up for the cleaner coming later at some point.


Cleaner..... cleaner?

I repeat, Cleaner?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Cleaner..... cleaner?
> 
> I repeat, Cleaner?


Hellyeah mate, with me n wifey being out the house 12 hrs a day we don't have the time or inclination to clean the house.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Hellyeah mate, with me n wifey being out the house 12 hrs a day we don't have the time or inclination to clean the house.


You idle b.astards lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Hellyeah mate, with me n wifey being out the house 12 hrs a day we don't have the time or inclination to clean the house.


Good man but don't tidy up for the bint, that's what you pay her to do! Jesus christ.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man but don't tidy up for the bint, that's what you pay her to do! Jesus christ.


Yeah I thought that PMSL

Old barny with a cleaner, next he'll be telling us he drinks copious amounts of milk each day


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man but don't tidy up for the bint, that's what you pay her to do! Jesus christ.


We pay herto clean, not tidy. She does the hovering, dusting, cleans the floors, bathroom and kitchen.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man but don't tidy up for the bint, that's what you pay her to do! Jesus christ.


Yeah I thought that PMSL

Old barny with a cleaner, next he'll be telling us he drinks copious amounts of milk each day


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man but don't tidy up for the bint, that's what you pay her to do! Jesus christ.


We pay herto clean, not tidy. She does the hovering, dusting, cleans the floors, bathroom and kitchen.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> We pay herto clean, not tidy. She does the hovering, dusting, cleans the floors, bathroom and kitchen.


Do it yourself PMSL


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Do it yourself PMSL


Fukc that. It's boring.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> We pay herto clean, not tidy. She does the hovering, dusting, cleans the floors, bathroom and kitchen.


Pay her a bit more to do the job properly then you tight cvnt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Fukc that. It's boring.


Nah, its normal lol

You know, kinda like weekend stuff


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@B4PJS - one thing I would say about your calorie intake is to check the exact cals you're getting by looking at the packs and weighing your food because I found there was a massive difference between that method and the myfitnesspal thing.

I find myfitnesspal exaggerates the calories massively.

I suppose it doesn't matter if you're growing but just more for your reference in future you will know exactly what sort of cals made you grow and you will be able to build on that mate


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pay her a bit more to do the job properly then you tight cvnt


I would, but wifey would complain about things not being put away in the correct place.



R0BLET said:


> Nah, its normal lol
> 
> You know, kinda like weekend stuff


It may be a normal activity for you plebs...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> @B4PJS - one thing I would say about your calorie intake is to check the exact cals you're getting by looking at the packs and weighing your food because I found there was a massive difference between that method and the myfitnesspal thing.
> 
> I find myfitnesspal exaggerates the calories massively.
> 
> I suppose it doesn't matter if you're growing but just more for your reference in future you will know exactly what sort of cals made you grow and you will be able to build on that mate


Yeah, I have checked most things, had to manually input quite a few things so I know they are spot on. Think I might be overestimating my breakfast and the amount of milk drunk though. Will be adding in pancakes and another bulking shake when mynew job starts due to a later start in the morning.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

The chaffeur and a butler will be next when he gets his new job. Watch this space


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, I have checked most things, had to manually input quite a few things so I know they are spot on. Think I might be overestimating my breakfast and the amount of milk drunk though. Will be adding in pancakes and another bulking shake when mynew job starts due to a later start in the morning.


Whats the bulking shake like mate? Milk, oats peanut butter and some GoNutrition whey? It better be you slut


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> The chaffeur and a butler will be next when he gets his new job. Watch this space


Butler maybe, Love driving too much to get a chauffeur


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> @B4PJS - one thing I would say about your calorie intake is to check the exact cals you're getting by looking at the packs and weighing your food because I found there was a massive difference between that method and the myfitnesspal thing.
> 
> I find myfitnesspal exaggerates the calories massively.
> 
> I suppose it doesn't matter if you're growing but just more for your reference in future you will know exactly what sort of cals made you grow and you will be able to build on that mate


Agreed, some are way wrong!! That's the issue with clowns putting stuff on.



B4PJS said:


> I would, but wifey would complain about things not being put away in the correct place.
> 
> It may be a normal activity for you plebs...


Haha, yeah I know.

Still...... you are an idle b.astard 

Imagine if you ever had kids :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Whats the bulking shake like mate? Milk, oats peanut butter and some GoNutrition whey? It better be you slut


Yes, except change the GN whey for TPW whey :lol: might even blend a cookie into it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:



> Whats the bulking shake like mate? Milk, oats peanut butter and some GoNutrition whey? It better be you slut


TPW slut mate!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Agreed, some are way wrong!! That's the issue with clowns putting stuff on.
> 
> Haha, yeah I know.
> 
> ...


Not having kids, love spending my time and money on me


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> TPW slut mate!


Yup


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Not having kids, love spending my time and money on me


And a cleaner you idle fcuk :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> And a cleaner you idle fcuk :lol:


Jelly?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Yes, except change the GN whey for TPW whey :lol: might even blend a cookie into it :lol:


Lol, choice of champions


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Jelly?


Nah, my cleaner is sexy as fcuk and the other guy who does it is an absolute legend!



Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, choice of [email protected]


Bit harsh mate.... you ok?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, my cleaner is sexy as fcuk and the other guy who does it is an absolute bellend!
> 
> Bit harsh mate.... you ok?


Less time cleaning at the weekend = more sexy time


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I think you half expected I would call the Smileys in again....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Less time cleaning at the weekend = more sexy time


Lucky fck, im in a drier spot than the Sahara at the moment! I get more sex being single, mainly because its with @R0BLET's bird but nevertheless its sex


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Less time cleaning at the weekend = more sexy time


Haha, I get more than my fair share mate, more than 



Chelsea said:


> Lucky fck, im in a drier spot than the Sahara at the moment! I get more sex being single, mainly because its with @R0BLET's bird but nevertheless its sex


You wish, she'd fcuking ruin you :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> You wish, she'd fcuking ruin you :lol:


AIDS can do that to a man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> AIDS can do that to a man


True dat.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

So you eating until you feel sick today Barnabus or snacking on bread and water?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> So you eating until you feel sick today Barnabus or snacking on bread and water?


Probably neither, let the gear do the work :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> So you eating until you feel sick today Barnabus or snacking on bread and water?


Eating as much as possible


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Probably neither, let the gear do the work :lol:


c.unt!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning Mr Sniffles, feeling more manly today?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Mr Sniffles, feeling more manly today?


Probably dead in the bathroom, 1" orange through one quad into the next


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Probably dead in the bathroom, 1" orange through one quad into the next


pmsl - squirted his gear up the wall and bled to death through the needle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl - squirted his gear up the wall and bled to death through the needle


Its a good shout mate :lol:

Bet cleaner swept him away


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You lot are out of order

The cnut probably ate a decent sized meal for the 1st time and ripped his stomach lining


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> You lot are out of order
> 
> The cnut probably ate a decent sized meal for the 1st time and ripped his stomach lining


PMSL

Your right mate, those Happy meals are a c.unt to digest!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Your right mate, those Happy meals are a c.unt to digest!


Does he eat solid foods?

I was thinkin more along the lines of


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Does he eat solid foods?
> 
> I was thinkin more along the lines of


That's about as solid as it gets mate LOL

Poor Barny coming back to this


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's about as solid as it gets mate LOL
> 
> Poor Barny coming back to this


He'll love it comin back to this


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> He'll love it comin back to this


Probably really poorly PMSL

Suppose you get that from not eating


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

yer all a but bunch of cnuts :lol: been in bed all morning and now just starting to catch up on my food.

Rob, it was a slin pin that went straight through I'll have you know!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> yer all a but bunch of cnuts :lol: been in bed all morning and now just starting to catch up on my food.
> 
> Rob, it was a slin pin that went straight through I'll have you know!


Haha bet if you weren't leaving your job you'd have gone in. Instead managed a nice 4 day weekend, slack bastard lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> yer all a but bunch of cnuts :lol: been in bed all morning and now just starting to catch up on my food.
> 
> Rob, it was a slin pin that went straight through I'll have you know!


Wont be hard to catch up on 1 jar of baby food mate


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Breda said:


> Wont be hard to catch up on 1 jar of baby food mate


True dat, though it was only half a jar!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> yer all a but bunch of cnuts :lol: been in bed all morning and now just starting to catch up on my food.
> 
> Rob, it was a slin pin that went straight through I'll have you know!


Slin pin.... i knew it!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Slin pin.... i knew it!


Yeah, am still aspiring to having half inch thighs!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, am still aspiring to having half inch thighs!


Like Ben then?! :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You got baba food in your diet, fck me what do you think this is Rise of Footsoldier or somethjng


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ash1981 said:


> You got baba food in your diet, fck me what do you think this is Rise of Footsoldier or somethjng


Thinks he's Robocop


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lmao stay strong @B4PJS. It just took me 30mins to eat one breaded chicken breast.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Thinks he's Robocop


More like kindergarten- kop


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

5 pancakes with lemon juice and sugar devoured for lunch. Now onto the afternoon shake, 500ml milk, 100g fine oats, 50g cherry bakewell protein and a bag of purebeef on the side


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The pancakes I cooked for wifey:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> The pancakes I cooked for wifey:
> 
> View attachment 135816


berrrrluddie nora!! that looks lovely..your lucky wifey....is that yoghurt in the middle....greek yoghurt? yummmeeeeeee......


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> berrrrluddie nora!! that looks lovely..your lucky wifey....is that yoghurt in the middle....greek yoghurt? yummmeeeeeee......


Tis actually lemon quark :lol: @Keeks would be proud


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

All this nice food but no pics. I demand food porn 

Edit - meant dirty food :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> All this nice food but no pics. I demand food porn


nobhead, look up a few posts and see wifeys pancakes. Mine looked boring in comparison just being lemon and sugar!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> nobhead, look up a few posts and see wifeys pancakes. Mine looked boring in comparison just being lemon and sugar!


Lol. Edited :whistling:

Can't you go and buy a pizza or something 

@Sambuca is on the chippy tonight :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> The pancakes I cooked for wifey:
> 
> View attachment 135816


Wifey eats more than you bro

They look nice tho I'll give you that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Wifey eats more than you bro
> 
> They look nice tho I'll give you that


10x as much :lol:

Do look good!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in there now booom


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Edited :whistling:
> 
> Can't you go and buy a pizza or something
> 
> @Sambuca is on the chippy tonight :lol:


Friday night is always pizza night matey :thumb:



Breda said:


> Wifey eats more than you bro
> 
> They look nice tho I'll give you that


She left 2 of hers for breakfast tomorrow  I had all 5 of mine so nerrrr!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Friday night is always pizza night matey :thumb:
> 
> She left 2 of hers for breakfast tomorrow  I had all 5 of mine so nerrrr!


Lol were yours the size of the pancakes you get from dominos

5 of these fukers


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Breda said:


> Lol were yours the size of the pancakes you get from dominos
> 
> 5 of these fukers


 :lol: cheeky beggar! They look more like what my granny used to call drop scones! Used to get through about 20 of them feckers plus the whole sunday afternoon tea shenanigans


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Tis actually lemon quark :lol: @Keeks would be proud


  Your wife is truly amazing!!!! I am so proud! :thumb:



B4PJS said:


> nobhead, look up a few posts and see wifeys pancakes. Mine looked boring in comparison just being lemon and sugar!


Well we've been through this haven't we, you need quark on you pancakes too, they would no longer be boring then! 



R0BLET said:


> Lol. Edited :whistling:
> 
> Can't you go and buy a pizza or something
> 
> @Sambuca is on the chippy tonight :lol:


More chippy talk?! :cursing: And pizza!??!? :cursing: I want pizza and chippy! :crying:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I love reading all this stuff from the sidelines.

This is what banter is all about. Troll-free wind-ups.

Why can't other threads be like this?

Keep it going guys. This is great. Helps with four bottles of Hobgoblin down me I guess.

That's what 1000 reps in an hour drives you to.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

1000 reps in an hour? Wtf


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> 1000 reps in an hour? Wtf


Absolutely mate. New routine I'm doing. 100-reppers, very light weights but tougher than it looks! Take a look at my journal Fri & Sat


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol is that whats it called... fri and sat?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> Lol is that whats it called... fri and sat?


Er. Um. :laugh: Laurieloz's journal. This weekend's training noted, if it's of interest to you.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just about to rearrange the gym so that the wife has space to jump around on her step. Also need to make space for the new weight rack.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Just about to rearrange the gym so that the wife has space to jump around on her step. Also need to make space for the new weight rack.


Don't crush any cats whilst moving stuff around :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Don't crush any cats whilst moving stuff around :lol:


 :lol: We keep the little buggers out for exactly that reason!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So rearranged the gym to put everything down one end to give more floor space for wifey. Almost counts as a workout on its own.

Off to the pub for lunch then go to Sainsbury's for the weekly shop.

Should get some deadlifts in later as well. Trying to also get wifey to do some weights with me, but not holding my breath...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> So rearranged the gym to put everything down one end to give more floor space for wifey. Almost counts as a workout on its own.
> 
> Off to the pub for lunch then go to Sainsbury's for the weekly shop.
> 
> Should get some deadlifts in later as well. Trying to also get wifey to do some weights with me, but not holding my breath...


Faaaack, that room is packed. Bloody wheels hanging down and stuff :lol:

Think I'll start constructing a home gym next year 

Enjoy lunch bro :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Faaaack, that room is packed. Bloody wheels hanging down and stuff :lol:
> 
> Think I'll start constructing a home gym next year
> 
> Enjoy lunch bro :beer:


It is a converted garage so not the widest of rooms. Had to hang our bikes on the wall as there is no space anywhere else for them.

Will post some food porn up in a bit xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> It is a converted garage so not the widest of rooms. Had to hang our bikes on the wall as there is no space anywhere else for them.
> 
> Will post some food porn up in a bit xx


You best do


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Evening. Do you start your new job tomorrow? Good luck if you do.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> Er. Um. :laugh: Laurieloz's journal. This weekend's training noted, if it's of interest to you.


Have you got a link to it fella?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> Have you got a link to it fella?


Hi mate.

I would but I'm only on my phone and I can't post links.

Just go into the members journals, or do a search and you'll find it easily enough


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Evening. Do you start your new job tomorrow? Good luck if you do.


Unfortunately not. Still got a week to go. Thanks for the thought anyway 

Food porn from yesterday will be posted later


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Unfortunately not. Still got a week to go. Thanks for the thought anyway
> 
> Food porn from yesterday will be posted later


Oopops, well enjoy your last week.

And I'm off if there's food porn! Have a good day!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Oopops, well enjoy your last week.
> 
> And I'm off if there's food porn! Have a good day!


I will enjoy as best as I can.

You will want to line up the pudding I had for after your competitions. Was awesome!

Hope you have a good day too


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Slow roast pork belly and a chocolate and caramel torte from the local chef and brewer:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> So rearranged the gym to put everything down one end to give more floor space for wifey. Almost counts as a workout on its own.
> 
> Off to the pub for lunch then go to Sainsbury's for the weekly shop.
> 
> Should get some deadlifts in later as well. Trying to also get wifey to do some weights with me, but not holding my breath...


Get a gym membership you tiny ****!! That looks more like a cell than a gym!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Get a gym membership you tiny ****!! That looks more like a cell than a gym!


It has enough space for me ya big titted ****. I don't actually get enough time to have to travel to a gym and never have to wait for the squat rack or hunt for weights so I like it this way


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> It has enough space for me ya big titted ****. I don't actually get enough time to have to travel to a gym and never have to wait for the squat rack or hunt for weights so I like it this way


I don't think I would even get one tit in there!! 

Hunt for weights......is it that hard to find the 1.25kg's for your bench :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Get a gym membership you tiny ****!! That looks more like a cell than a gym!


He is having it padded soon too! :lol:


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

How is the bulk going ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> He is having it padded soon too! :lol:


Just like his vagina........think he is due on :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Just like his vagina........think he is due on :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

HelloDumbbell said:


> How is the bulk going ?


Wrong journal I think mate......pmsl


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> I would but I'm only on my phone and I can't post links.
> 
> Just go into the members journals, or do a search and you'll find it easily enough


Found it.

Ill have a look when home


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I don't think I would even get one tit in there!!
> 
> Hunt for weights......is it that hard to find the 1.25kg's for your bench :lol:


They are the hardest to find I'll have you know!



biglbs said:


> He is having it padded soon too! :lol:


I likes bouncing off the walls :bounce:



Chelsea said:


> Just like his vagina........think he is due on :lol:


Nah, getting a padded bra to emulate your tits!



HelloDumbbell said:


> How is the bulk going ?


Ignore the other cnuts, bulk is going ok, am a little behind my expectations so far but should easily be able to catch that up over the following weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning massive


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning massive


There's only one thing that is massive on me...

My Ego :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning gaylord, training today?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> There's only one thing that is massive on me...
> 
> My Ego :lol:


I like the honesty


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hope the weekend was good ^^


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning gaylord, training today?


Yup, national chesticles day 



R0BLET said:


> I like the honesty


 



Sambuca said:


> hope the weekend was good ^^


Was good ta, did feck all and sacked off my deadlifts as was feeling lazy, but attempting to get all workouts in during the weekdays this week...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

get on those deadlifts!!!! do it now rawr


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Yup, national chesticles day
> 
> 
> 
> Was good ta, did feck all and *sacked off my deadlifts as was feeling lazy*, but attempting to get all workouts in during the weekdays this week...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> get on those deadlifts!!!! do it now rawr





Ginger Ben said:


>


 :lol:

May get a cheeky dl in later if I can be bothered :blowme:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Current weight tracker progress, not as good as I wanted but going in the right direction.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 136089
> 
> 
> Current weight tracker progress, not as good as I wanted but going in the right direction.


Fck me your abit serious ain't ya, gcse mathematics no


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> Fck me your abit serious ain't ya, gcse mathematics no


My job involves lots of data and reporting, so something like this is easy for me. Got to be able to track your progress against an ideal to see if everything is up to par


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gay, gay as Fcuk.

@Ginger Ben, you're the closest - go slap him pmsl

Anyway, keep at it bud. Progress is progress :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Gay, gay as Fcuk.
> 
> @Ginger Ben, you're the closest - go slap him pmsl
> 
> Anyway, keep at it bud. Progress is progress :beer:


 :lol: @Ginger Ben would have to catch me first the ol' cripple :lol:

I have my target and I WILL FUKING REACH IT!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: @Ginger Ben would have to catch me first the ol' cripple :lol:
> 
> I have my target and I WILL FUKING REACH IT!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! :wub:


That's true lol

You better!! All geared up and that so keep at it


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

This journal getting abit gayed up?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> This journal getting abit gayed up?


Was gay as soon as @R0BLET @jon-kent and @Ginger Ben started posting in it! Got to let the batty boys have their dreams about being as big as me one day! :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

And how could I forget the biggest bender of them all @Chelsea!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> So now the 10 week comp is finally over and the winner declared, I thought it about time to start my new journal.
> 
> Current:
> 
> ...


I was similar to you a few years back mate. good luck with everything. especially with the oxy's :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sk1nny said:


> I was similar to you a few years back mate. good luck with everything. especially with the oxy's :lol:


cheers bud. Oxys are on hold for now, next compound in will prob be some deca


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> cheers bud. Oxys are on hold for now, next compound in will prob be some deca


that's put some meat on you mate. great time to do it over winter too


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sk1nny said:


> that's put some meat on you mate. great time to do it over winter too


yeah, was a nightmare bulking in the summer! Proper killed my appetite!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Evening mate!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Evening mate!


Evening buddy, how's life in the Lbs residence?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

National chesticle n bicep day

All sets were for 10 reps

DB Pullovers x4

DB Incline flys x2

DB Incline press x1

DB Hammer curls x1

DB Front raises x1

DB Side raises x1

EZ-Bar curlz x1

Shoulders fried, chest feelin it. Good pump. All good :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Was gay as soon as @R0BLET @jon-kent and @Ginger Ben started posting in it! Got to let the batty boys have their dreams about being as big as me one day! :lol:


They do like abit of cock don't they

So do I though to be fair


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> yeah, was a nightmare bulking in the summer! Proper killed my appetite!


Appetite.... You mean your milk got warm :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> And how could I forget the biggest bender of them all @Chelsea!


Ok ill accept "the biggest" but not the bender part!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> National chesticle n bicep day
> 
> All sets were for 10 reps
> 
> ...


What's a "chesticle"?

Pecs 'n' balls?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Appetite.... You mean your milk got warm :lol:


I don't mind my milk getting warm actually :tongue:



Chelsea said:


> Ok ill accept "the biggest" but not the bender part!!


But you are a bender though!



Laurieloz said:


> What's a "chesticle"?
> 
> Pecs 'n' balls?


Nah, just a small chest :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

All 110% good here me ol china.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Nah, just a small chest :lol:


At least you and @R0BLET have something in common!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo chappie!  resident muppet here...lotta naughty goings on in here I see...don't mind the boys......they just playing with you..

Errrrr...cough...not literally of course...that would be most wrong...AND...that is your wife's job anyhow...:laugh: sorry....bit rude... :ban: .?

Not many sleeps to go now hey? And how is that cold of yours? Feeling better? Hope so...would be pants to start a new job feeling like poop...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Ullo chappie!  resident muppet here...lotta naughty goings on in here I see...don't mind the boys......they just playing with you..
> 
> Errrrr...cough...not literally of course...that would be most wrong...AND...that is your wife's job anyhow...:laugh: sorry....bit rude... :ban: .?
> 
> Not many sleeps to go now hey? And how is that cold of yours? Feeling better? Hope so...would be pants to start a new job feeling like poop...


I wouldn't apologise for the rudeness flubs, was tame compared to what the others get up to most of the time anyway!

2 1/2 days left at his job then new job on Monday. Felt better by last Friday, just took the day off cos I couldn't be bothered :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Feeling a bit poop today, so just had a couple of emergency dbol on my way home for my squats later.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Feeling a bit poop today, so just had a couple of emergency dbol on my way home for my squats later.


They are not plasters ya know...pmsl

Though they will help,they make good pre workout assistance,with t5's!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Feeling a bit poop today, so just had a couple of emergency dbol on my way home for my squats later.


Pmsl.

Contain zero stims 

Enjoy the squats :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Contain zero stims
> 
> Enjoy the squats :beer:


can't have any more caffeine today, won't sleep if I do. Dbol is good for a bit of strength though usually


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> can't have any more caffeine today, won't sleep if I do. Dbol is good for a bit of strength though usually


You and old man or something pmsl

Feeling plop dude, just do some blood work.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You and old man or something pmsl
> 
> Feeling plop dude, just do some blood work.


Prob just because I forgot my adex this morning and e2 is on the up. Still trying to find the right dosing schedule but nearly have it sorted.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Squats:

10x20kg

5x60kg

5x90kg

5x92.5kg

5x95kg rep PB!!!!! Video up later

10x60kg

20xLunges with BB on shoulders

2x10x20kg standing calf raises with shrugs at top of calf raise


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Prob just because I forgot my adex this morning and e2 is on the up. Still trying to find the right dosing schedule but nearly have it sorted.


What's the crack with it?

1mg E3D is fine for me.

How much you been taking mate?

Edit - nice PB


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What's the crack with it?
> 
> 1mg E3D is fine for me.
> 
> ...


Well my e2 seemed to crash @ e3d so am taking e4d which should have been this morning. just taken some now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Well my e2 seemed to crash @ e3d so am taking e4d which should have been this morning. just taken some now.


How can you detect the difference mate, and you spanner for forgetting lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How can you detect the difference mate, and you spanner for forgetting lol


lethargic and creaky joints


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

5x95kg squats pb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> lethargic and creaky joints


Less milk, more fish oils needed pmsl


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good work on the pb bro but I wouldn't worry so much about your e2 get more fats in


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> 5x95kg squats pb


Gay, you had one or two more there.....

Lol, well done mate. Form looked better too.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Gay, you had one or two more there.....
> 
> Lol, well done mate. Form looked better too.


I reckon he wuda had the full 10 with a few deep breaths from 7th rep


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Gay, you had one or two more there.....
> 
> Lol, well done mate. Form looked better too.


Lol, working sets are only ever done @ 5 reps 

Should be able to push up to 97.5 at least next week.

Concentrated a bit more on form as well


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Less milk, more fish oils needed pmsl





Breda said:


> Good work on the pb bro but I wouldn't worry so much about your e2 get more fats in


Only ever happened when I took the adex at too high a dose, joints are usually just dandy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Lol, working sets are only ever done @ 5 reps
> 
> Should be able to push up to 97.5 at least next week.
> 
> Concentrated a bit more on form as well


Why stop at 5 if you have more in you? It's those reps that make the difference. Got to train insane mate not to numbers


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> 5x95kg squats pb


Negged for working out to eminem

Just kidding mate, sent some reps your way

For the squats, not your music choice haha :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Why stop at 5 if you have more in you? It's those reps that make the difference. Got to train insane mate not to numbers


To be honest with ya, I was lucky to make the 5th rep. Guess am still also in the Starting Strength mindset as well.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Negged for working out to eminem
> 
> Just kidding mate, sent some reps your way
> 
> For the squats, not your music choice haha :lol:


Cheers bud :thumb:

Eminem gets me fired up. Was in a playlist with Hellyeah and Pendulum


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Why stop at 5 if you have more in you? It's those reps that make the difference. Got to train insane mate not to numbers


Agree with this mate.

I you have more keep goin till you dont. You wont over train and if your training for size low reps isnt the best way


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Only ever happened when I took the adex at too high a dose, joints are usually just dandy


If weight on the bar is goin up this could have an effect


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> To be honest with ya, I was lucky to make the 5th rep. Guess am still also in the Starting Strength mindset as well.


Fuk startin strength

Next time you squat squat with the same weight but more reps once you hit 10 up tge weight


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done on your PB Barney:thumb:

Your technique and body posture is exactly right.

You won't damage your back like thay.

I can see the 100 coming by next week easy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning shaft licker!

Agree with @Breda and @Ginger Ben.

At this stage of the game, screw strength and PB's.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You going for 1rm already lol?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> You going for 1rm already lol?


Nah, never do anything I can't get at least 3 on, then have been working up to 5 reps from there. Looking at bumping this up to at least 8 reps, maybe 10


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it all going son?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it all going son?


Going good my jock brethren 

I see you have sorted ya noggin out after the tren episode!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

excellent progress bud, great form!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> excellent progress bud, great form!


Cheers bud, have spent a lot of time getting my form right over advancing the weight as I used to get pains in my left buttcheek from squatting. Had to go with a wider stance and point my toes outwards as I have bowed shins that force my knees together.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, have spent a lot of time getting my form right over advancing the weight as I used to get pains in my left buttcheek from squatting. Had to go with a wider stance and point my toes outwards as I have bowed shins that force my knees together.


yeah man it looked good, I prefer a wider stance also. I find weighted lunges also enhance the depth I can get on the squat imo.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> yeah man it looked good, I prefer a wider stance also. I find weighted lunges also enhance the depth I can get on the squat imo.


Just started doing the lunges yesterday, thought my squat sessions were a little bit lacking.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Just started doing the lunges yesterday, thought my squat sessions were a little bit lacking.


yeah mate they are good, usually do them after squats or after main lifts really. Get nice and low on them and you get a great pump


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> yeah mate they are good, usually do them after squats or after main lifts really. Get nice and low on them and you get a great pump


Full on knee to floor bud


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Just started doing the lunges yesterday, *thought my squat sessions were a little bit lacking*.


Because you sell yourself short.... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Going good my jock brethren
> 
> I see you have sorted ya noggin out after the tren episode!


good stuff. yeh feeling great mate...happy as fuk tbh


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff. yeh feeling great mate...happy as fuk tbh


Glad to hear it mate, now remember to stay of the tren!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Glad to hear it mate, now remember to stay of the tren!


DEFFO. not used deca before....so should respond well, im going proper beast mode  strength is holding well atm...so excited as fuk to see some big PBs


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> DEFFO. not used deca before....so should respond well, im going proper beast mode  strength is holding well atm...so excited as fuk to see some big PBs


I am thinking of starting the deca in October for two months before a possible 2 week holiday at the start of December. Still not made up my mind about what to do though.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Get some fvcking npp boy


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> Get some fvcking npp boy


Slow release vs fast release, does it really make much difference? Still nandrolone at the end of the day. Slow release you don't end up like a pincushion!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuks npp?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuks npp?


Short ester deca


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Short ester deca


priced the same?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> priced the same?


Not sure mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Npp?

Yea little bit more I'd say


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Slow release vs fast release, does it really make much difference? Still nandrolone at the end of the day. Slow release you don't end up like a pincushion!


Yea and fast release you don't end up with a 2 inch willy, that you can't use

Lol

And horns

And t1ts

Three legs

Two heads

Etc etc


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Running Npp gives good predictability for 3 or 4 week courses,it will cost a fair bit more to run though,imo worth the cost,use DBOL with it and its a winner. take 3 weeks off then run parabolan and PROP for 3 weeks then REPEAT ....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Last day in my current job, leaving drinks tonight so hope I don't end up in Wales again on the train home!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Running Npp gives good predictability for 3 or 4 week courses,it will cost a fair bit more to run though,imo worth the cost,use DBOL with it and its a winner. take 3 weeks off then run parabolan and PROP for 3 weeks then REPEAT ....


Staying away from tren for now, but might look into this next year.

Would npp be ok on a Saturday and Tuesday pinning schedule?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Morning 50 shades of gainz


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Morning 50 shades of gainz


Morning 50 shades of gay! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Staying away from tren for now, but might look into this next year.
> 
> Would npp be ok on a Saturday and Tuesday pinning schedule?


NPP is best done every 3 days, so those days would be ok I suppose.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Staying away from tren for now, but might look into this next year.
> 
> Would npp be ok on a Saturday and Tuesday pinning schedule?


Good thing about Parabolan,if you feel odd on it(rare)you it and 4 days later it is clear

Npp is ok twice per week.i would prefere 3 but have a read here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/96533-advice-npp-usage.html


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> NPP is best done every 3 days, so those days would be ok I suppose.





biglbs said:


> Good thing about Parabolan,if you feel odd on it(rare)you it and 4 days later it is clear
> 
> Npp is ok twice per week.i would prefere 3 but have a read here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/96533-advice-npp-usage.html


I was basing dosing on this that shows NPP as active for 4 days:










With the tren, will look into it next year, but as I am starting my new job on Monday I need to be sure that mood etc are stable till I am out of my probationary period :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I was basing dosing on this that shows NPP as active for 4 days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never been much of a science fan,i like to use hands on info,i thought in another study,it was into half life from day 4,you must do what you feel is right though mate,it's all about learning!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I have never been much of a science fan,i like to use hands on info,i thought in another study,it was into half life from day 4,you must do what you feel is right though mate,it's all about learning!


 :lol: I loves my science, but yeah, personal experience is always a winner, which is also science based if you think about it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I was basing dosing on this that shows NPP as active for 4 days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a fcuking bender at times with all this graph bollocks, just eat, sleep, train and pin. Easy 

Tren does nothing to me to send me mental, everyone is very different on it.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You are a fcuking bender at times with all this graph bollocks, just eat, sleep, train and pin. Easy
> 
> Tren does nothing to me to send me mental, everyone is very different on it.


****! Am just a bit of a geek mate, can't help it!

Prob won't do anything but really can't risk it mate. As I said, prob use it come March for the end of the bulk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> ****! Am just a bit of a geek mate, can't help it!
> 
> Prob won't do anything but really can't risk it mate. As I said, prob use it come March for the end of the bulk


Geek / over thinker 

Good plan mate, its lovely stuff. Think I best pin some today tbh :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You are a fcuking bender at times with all this graph bollocks, just eat, sleep, train and pin. Easy
> 
> Tren does nothing to me to send me mental, everyone is very different on it.


I only have positive things to say about tren but then again I dont go over 250mg. I'm on week 6 of it just now and it's a wonderful drug, the only thing I can say is I've been a bit snappy lately but I'll just put that down to the mrs annoyin me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I only have positive things to say about tren but then again I dont go over 250mg. I'm on week 6 of it just now and it's a wonderful drug, the only thing I can say is I've been a bit snappy lately but I'll just put that down to the mrs annoyin me


Tbh it makes me even more nice than I already am 

Starting to see delts soaking it up and traps growing, bloody love the stuff. Only 2nd week of it too lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

*SCUMBAGSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just had steak for lunch at the local Argentinian restaurant, and now munching on some purebeef. I love my life


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Just had steak for lunch at the local Argentinian restaurant, and now munching on some purebeef. I love my life


Love abit of Argie steakhouse baaaaaby


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

He's been in a food coma since then, first decent meal of the week pmsl


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> He's been in a food coma since then, first decent meal of the week pmsl


Needs to be on a drip don't he?

Did this geezer win a comp on here???


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't even know why I'm in this journal lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ash1981 said:


> Needs to be on a drip don't he?
> 
> Did this geezer win a comp on here???


Only if it was best look a like for a paedo magician pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Needs to be on a drip don't he?
> 
> Did this geezer win a comp on here???


Yeah, the nobbly knee one :lol:

Cùnt will be pished up by now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Only if it was best look a like for a paedo magician pmsl


Funny as fùck old @jon-kent


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, the nobbly knee one :lol:
> 
> Cùnt will be pished up by now


lol

Is that another Janik 'kat' VonDEE comp thread then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> lol
> 
> Is that another Janik 'kat' VonDEE comp thread then?


Janik street porter VonD .... No pmsl


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Janik street porter VonD .... No pmsl


Haha

Quote the tart


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin p!sh head :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Afternoon you scumbags. Still a bit pished I think, but had a great night last night. Will wait till I have sobered up and recovered before doing my deadlifts later.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Afternoon you scumbags. Still a bit pished I think, but had a great night last night. Will wait till I have sobered up and recovered before doing my deadlifts later.


A bit pished, looked wasted to me :lol:

Screw training mate!! Rest up and binge


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You two have a night together last night?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> You two have a night together last night?


Whatsapped the **** on my way home last night :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Whatsapped the **** on my way home last night :lol:


Cock shots?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Whatsapped the **** on my way home last night :lol:


Lol

Ok. What you like? Beer?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cock shots?


Couldn't really do that on the train :lol:



Ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Ok. What you like? Beer?


Started on the Guiness and then went onto the whisky


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Am sure @R0BLET or @jon-kent can post up the vid. Whatsapp on my phone won't let me save the video


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Am sure @R0BLET or @jon-kent can post up the vid. Whatsapp on my phone won't let me save the video


Ain't got a you tube account lol

Just looked like a skinny bearded wannbe who can't handle his drink whilst taking pics of random women on your phone and pics of Burger King in a bag ...... Phew


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Ain't got a you tube account lol
> 
> Just looked like a skinny bearded wannbe who can't handle his drink whilst taking pics of random women on your phone and pics of Burger King in a bag ...... Phew


Sure it wasnt @ewen then?

: :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ash1981 said:


> Sure it wasnt @ewen then?
> 
> : :thumb:


You even lift ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> You even lift ?


Wheres the bro?

NOPE


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Right week this time........Good luck for tomorrow! :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow Barny hope all lives up to expectations


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers all. Looking forward to it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Barny is on whatsapp now and is hammered :lol:

Good start mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Barny is on whatsapp now and is hammered :lol:
> 
> Good start mate :thumb:


Got a sniff of some liquor chocolates in the cupboard and is wasted eh? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Got a sniff of some liquor chocolates in the cupboard and is wasted eh? Lol


Barnstaple was on the whisky at about 7pm.

Meal 1 - Milk

Meal 2,3,4 - Milk

Meal 5,6,7 - Whisky and ice

:lol:

Cùnt drinks most nights too 

Then worries about dbol half life :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Barnstaple was on the whisky at about 7pm.
> 
> Meal 1 - Milk
> 
> ...


3 and 4 got skipped as he had a runny nose


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 and 4 got skipped as he had a runny nose


Probably mate, seriously though the c.unt needs to eat!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Probably mate, seriously though the c.unt needs to eat!


That cnuts on the george best diet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> That cnuts on the george best diet


I'd say so PMSL

No wonder he isn't growing. He needs to eat, simple as that.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

And stop eating his weight in mushrooms


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> And stop eating his weight in mushrooms


That too LOL I think he did his back in plucking that out the grass. SRS

PMSL

On a serious note, I do think our man needs to get the food right before anything else.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That too LOL I think he did his back in plucking that out the grass. SRS
> 
> PMSL
> 
> On a serious note, I do think our man needs to get the food right before anything else.


He needs to get these new milkshakes morrisons do ! 2ltr for £2 !! Taste wicked lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> He needs to get these new milkshakes morrisons do ! 2ltr for £2 !! Taste wicked lol


All he has is milk lol.

Steak and potatoes is what Barnabus needs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He needs to get these new milkshakes morrisons do ! 2ltr for £2 !! Taste wicked lol


He needs some good old gold top 1,600 cals per 1ltr IIRC 



Ginger Ben said:


> All he has is milk lol.
> 
> Steak and potatoes is what Barnabus needs.


1,000,000% agree.

I think he needs to catch up with BigBear on how things should be done.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

One day Barney's gonna turn up really massive at your houses and whack you all, or drown you in milk! mg:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> One day Barney's gonna turn up really massive at your houses and whack you all, or drown you in milk! mg:


Said no one. Ever


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Barney will get himself drowned in man milk


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Said no one. Ever





Mish said:


> Barney will get himself drowned in man milk


Scumbags!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Back to work you cvnt it's your first day!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mish said:


> Barney will get himself drowned in man milk


Again.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Scumbags!


Are you still in full time employment?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Mish said:


> Are you still in full time employment?


Yes


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Yes


Do they know your love of mushrooms and whisky ? Followed by getting your balls out ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Do they know your love of mushrooms and whisky ? Followed by getting your balls out ??


Bet they don't know the cùnt is moonlighting being a stunt double for a lamp post .


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

First day go okay, Barney?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah it went well apart from train delays making me 20 minutes late!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah it went well apart from train delays making me 20 minutes late!


Not too lucky with trains are you, mate?

Pleased work's okay though


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

3 days later......Has this thread closed? I can hear a pin drop:whistling:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Barney's in hospital. He's had a serious accident at work.

Hopefully one of that lads will have more info soon.

Pray for him.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mish said:


> Barney's in hospital. He's had a serious accident at work.
> 
> Hopefully one of that lads will have more info soon.
> 
> Pray for him.


Hopefully hear from him today


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish is correct ive also heard the same ! Heard something like some sort of broom fell on him !?

Thoughts are with Barnie he is a nice guy and hopefully he feels better soon and can give us a update himself !


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Boss locked himself out of his office so used barnys arm to pick the lock


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Boss locked himself out of his office so used barnys arm to pick the lock


Bit of compassion for a man down please luther

Funny though :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh FFS you nobbers! Am fine, just had a busy week at work and a dose of the flu.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Oh FFS you nobbers! Am fine, just had a busy week at work and a dose of the flu.


Glad to see you have recovered bro !! Hope work is busy but good !

Dem financial gainz be coming fast & furious !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Oh FFS you nobbers! Am fine, just had a busy week at work and a dose of the flu.


Busy [email protected] all the blokes off I bet :lol:

Hope you pick up soon mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fvcking flu again, pussyitis lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking flu again, pussyitis lol


I'm going to take a stab in the dark here.... i'm blaming lack off micro and macro nutrients


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm going to take a stab in the dark here.... i'm blaming lack off micro and macro nutrients


He needs to start buying whiskey with fruit in it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'm going to take a stab in the dark here.... i'm blaming lack off micro and macro nutrients


Lol its ok though, he's upped the test to 2g a week


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Man flu?! Oh no, get well soon and MTFU! 

Hope new jobs going well anyway!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He needs to start buying whiskey with fruit in it


Slice of lime in his whiskey counts doesn't it? 



Ginger Ben said:


> Lol its ok though, he's upped the test to 2g a week


2g... I heard he pours a 10ml vial of test straight into this night cap :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Slice of lime in his whiskey counts doesn't it?
> 
> 2g... I heard he pours a 10ml vial of test straight into this night cap :lol:


I heard his night cap was a mug of test witha drop of whiskey !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I heard his night cap was a mug of test witha drop of whiskey !


I did hear that too, worrying times.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, work is good thanks, very busy though getting up to speed with everything. Good financial gainz as well 

Wife is home from Edinburgh tonight which will be nice, miss her a lot when she is away :wub:

Should be back on it from tomorrow with some deadlifts.

#teamdarkness


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Shake it off, Barney and get back to showing these lads how it's done


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Having a break, Barney? Hope all's well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Having a break, Barney? Hope all's well


He's banned forever mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Having a break, Barney? Hope all's well





R0BLET said:


> He's banned forever mate.


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

seriously tho....he's went quiet OFF the forum as well. poor cvnts probably topped himself. srs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> seriously tho....he's went quiet OFF the forum as well. poor cvnts probably topped himself. srs


I'm sure he's fine mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Out


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm still none the wiser.

Barney won't be banned lads. Wouldn't say boo to a ghost. Probably on hols in the Caribbean at the helm of his speedboat, courtesy of his new found wealth! 

If he his banned it's bizarre. There's a few names I could mention who deserve slinging out much more than Barney.

Is he? :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm still none the wiser.
> 
> Barney won't be banned lads. Wouldn't say boo to a ghost. Probably on hols in the Caribbean at the helm of his speedboat, courtesy of his new found wealth!
> 
> ...


Mate, he is banned.

He got banned and set up another account, which gave him the permanent ban.

So... who do you think needs banning if Barney didn't for breaking the forum rules?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate, he is banned.
> 
> He got banned and set up another account, which gave him the permanent ban.
> 
> So... who do you think needs banning if Barney didn't for breaking the forum rules?


Rob, I don't know why he was banned, or which rules he broke.

I sub to his journal and just wondered where he was.

Thanks for clearing things up anyway. Pity though, he's a good lad


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Mate, he is banned.
> 
> He got banned and set up another account, which gave him the permanent ban.
> 
> So... who do you think needs banning if Barney didn't for breaking the forum rules?


What was his other account name PolioNoGainz? :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Rob, I don't know why he was banned, or which rules he broke.
> 
> I sub to his journal and just wondered where he was.
> 
> Thanks for clearing things up anyway. Pity though, he's a good lad


He got banned for calling milky a cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm still none the wiser.
> 
> Barney won't be banned lads. Wouldn't say boo to a ghost. Probably on hols in the Caribbean at the helm of his speedboat, courtesy of his new found wealth!
> 
> ...


name and shame amigo  no cvnt comes in here anyway....no1 will see


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> He got banned for calling milky a pussy


there ya go


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Rob, I don't know why he was banned, or which rules he broke.
> 
> I sub to his journal and just wondered where he was.
> 
> Thanks for clearing things up anyway. Pity though, he's a good lad


As @robdobbie says.

Can't go round calling people names, I've been called a bellend today..... That member is still live on UKM 

Catch a mod in a bad mood and you are outta here :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> name and shame amigo  no cvnt comes in here anyway....no1 will see


Wrong


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> As @robdobbie says.
> 
> Can't go round calling people names, I've been called a bellend today..... That member is still live on UKM
> 
> Catch a mod in a bad mood and you are outta here :lol:


Have you reported the post. Can't see everything all the time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Have you reported the post. Can't see everything all the time.


Spoke to Katy about some things yesterday, so she is aware mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Really feel for Barny as he needed this place's help lol. But he fcuked up !

Journal should be closed and renamed 'Forever small'


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Barny took so much abuse from you lot :lol: - hope he comes back with looking massive one day! Shame he's banned seemed like a nice bloke tbh but rules are rules, I guess.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thread's still open, oddly. Maybe the door is still open....?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Spoke to Katy about some things yesterday, so she is aware mate




Katy^


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Thread's still open, oddly. Maybe the door is still open....?


You drinking mate?

Threads dont close if members leave :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You drinking mate?
> 
> Threads dont close if members leave :lol:


But he can't post in what used to be his journal. So what's this thread for anymore then? :huh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> But he can't post in what used to be his journal. So what's this thread for anymore then? :huh:


Feck knows, ask Lorian


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> But he can't post in what used to be his journal. So what's this thread for anymore then? :huh:


it will be added to the 'how not to bodybuild' sub section


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Feck knows, ask Lorian


Mate, I'm not winding you up. I'm wondering how it works and I only wanted your advice.

You've been here a lot longer than I have.

If I'm irritating you it's unintentional. No hard feelings bud.

I'll leave you alone now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Mate, I'm not winding you up. I'm wondering how it works and I only wanted your advice.
> 
> You've been here a lot longer than I have.
> 
> ...


LOL

I'm not fussed what you ask mate, you just drag it out and over think things. He's banned, its a shame, this journal will stay open. DONE!

Old age I think :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> it will be added to the 'how not to bodybuild' sub section


I bet he's still Googling the site. Anybody can do that.

He'll be wanting his say right now.

Maybe we'll find him someday on another site winning the Olympia


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I bet he's still Googling the site. Anybody can do that.
> 
> He'll be wanting his say right now.
> 
> Maybe we'll find him someday on another site winning *the Olympia*


i think he's practicing his posing...so they can mount him on a small platform & present him as a trophy to the runner up


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm not fussed what you ask mate, you just drag it out and over think things. He's banned, its a shame, this journal will stay open. DONE!
> 
> Old age I think :lol:


Old age? You're the grumpy old man today Rob

Okay. Okay. I'll go....

Take it easy bud:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Old age? You're the grumpy old man today Rob
> 
> Okay. Okay. I'll go....
> 
> Take it easy bud:thumbup1:


Nah, i'm not. Your are just asking daft questions mate :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> He got banned for calling milky a cvnt


Did he? oh lawwwd! I didn't know he'd been banned, lol...what a numptyhead!! I just thought he was busy with his new job and stuff....sigh...naughty boys gonna naughty..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

and Roblet Dobbie doblet...you are NOT a bellend, although you may....snigger snigger....cough...own one?.... :lol: sorry....I did humour...orrrrrrrrrrr did I?

I liked Barney, he was always very polite to me and I wish him well. If he got banned well, that is tough, but Milky must have had his reasons for the ban.

If you're reading Barney, good luck with your new job, and your training.....you berrrluddie NUMPTY!!! x


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, i'm not. Your are just asking daft questions mate :lol:


You didn't have to attempt to answer them.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> i think he's practicing his posing...so they can mount him on a small platform & present him as a trophy to the runner up


A sensible answer


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I was about to un-sub now he's gone/banned/taking a sabbatical/away getting massive....but it's even more fun than when he was here.

Oh I do hope Barney's looking in.

And I hope you're doing okay mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You didn't have to attempt to answer them.


Sorry dad


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> i think he's practicing his posing...so they can mount him on a small platform & present him as a trophy to the runner up


actually laughing out loud hahaha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i think he's practicing his posing...so they can mount him on a small platform & present him as a trophy to the runner up


Runner up was a nice touch sir :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Flubs said:


> and Roblet Dobbie doblet...you are NOT a bellend, although you may....snigger snigger....cough...own one?.... :lol: sorry....I did humour...orrrrrrrrrrr did I?
> 
> I liked Barney, he was always very polite to me and I wish him well. If he got banned well, that is tough, but Milky must have had his reasons for the ban.
> 
> If you're reading Barney, good luck with your new job, and your training.....you berrrluddie NUMPTY!!! x


You said roblet, but you quoted me and you said Dobbie, I am confused as to whom you are talking to :confused1: but if you are talking to me, um, thank you for saying in not a bell end


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed.


----------

